# Forum About Russia Politics  Думские выборы 2011

## Ramil

Волеизъявляйтесь.

----------


## BappaBa

КПРФ

----------


## Crocodile

Волеизъявился -> _Правое дело_.   ::

----------


## Basil77

Я выбрал последний вариант, хотя ИРЛ скорее всего буду голосовать за КПРФ, ну или если по опросам яблоко или справедливороссы будут за 7% переваливать может за кого из них надумаю.

----------


## Ramil

Наверное, я всё-таки зря включил в опрос последний пункт. По факту - это голоса, отданные за ЕдРу - те, кто либо не пойдёт, либо испортит бюллетень.

----------


## Crocodile

Интерестно, а КПРФ признаёт право частной собственности и предпринимательство? По педивикии, получается что да, но "в краткосрочной перспективе":   _В краткосрочной перспективе ставит перед собой задачи: приход к власти «патриотических сил», национализация  недр и стратегических отраслей экономики с сохранением малого и  среднего предпринимательства, усиление социальной направленности  политики государства._ 
Голосующие за КПРФ, объясните пожалуйста глупой рептилии, что сие на практике означает? Признаётся ли в принципе право частной собственности или нет?

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, национализация недр - практически единственное, что меня привлекло в программе КПРФ. Понятно, что этого не будет, но хоть за идею проголосовать. 
Глупо будет полагать, что КПРФ отменит право частной собственности. До этого даже в тоталитарном кровавом МордореСССР не додумались. Вообще, мне кажется, что в случае гипотетической победы коммунистов изменится мало что, другое дело, что одна элита сменит другую. Но существующую этиту поддерживать я не могу идейно, а остальные шансов на хоть сколько-нибудь громкий голос в Думе не имеют.

----------


## Crocodile

> Кстати, национализация недр - практически единственное, что меня привлекло в программе КПРФ. Понятно, что этого не будет, но хоть за идею проголосовать.

 Сдаётся мне, что это как раз произойдёт очень легко. У кого сегодня контрольный пакет акций на недра? Всё будет очень законно и спокойно.   

> Глупо будет полагать, что КПРФ отменит право частной собственности. До этого даже в тоталитарном кровавом МордореСССР не додумались.

 _"С такими чувствами! С такой душой_ _ Любим_?! _Обманщица_ _смеялась надо мной__!_" (тм) 
Приехали. Как это не додумались? В СССР была отменена частная собственность (правда оставлена т.н. личная собственность и понятие личное пользование). Вам, уважаемый, доводилось когда-нибудь читать Манифест Коммунистической партии?    

> В этом смысле коммунисты могут выразить свою теорию одним положением: уничтожение частной собственности.

  

> Вообще, мне кажется, что в случае гипотетической победы коммунистов изменится мало что, другое дело, что одна элита сменит другую. Но существующую этиту поддерживать я не могу идейно, а остальные шансов на хоть сколько-нибудь громкий голос в Думе не имеют.

 В том, что одна элита сменяет другую есть ещё вот какой момент. Старый начальник уже успел себе всего нахапать и припасти заначку, а вот новому это ещё предстоит. (См. коммунистическая элита Ельцина и сменившая её новя элита ЕдРа.) Теперь новая элита уже успела насосаться, опять заменим?  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Наверное, я всё-таки зря включил в опрос последний пункт. По факту - это голоса, отданные за ЕдРу - те, кто либо не пойдёт, либо испортит бюллетень.

 Ну и что?

----------


## Ramil

> Сдаётся мне, что это как раз произойдёт очень легко. У кого сегодня контрольный пакет акций на недра? Всё будет очень законно и спокойно.

 Дружище, ты не "понел". Я ЗА национализацию недр.    

> Приехали. Как это не додумались? В СССР была отменена частная собственность (правда оставлена т.н. личная собственность и понятие личное пользование). Вам, уважаемый, доводилось когда-нибудь читать Манифест Коммунистической партии?

 Ну, не надо путать де-факто, и де-юре. Ты посмотри на КПРФ - какая отмена частной собственности?! О чём это вы, батенька? Недра национализируют (если национализируют) -- и на том спасибо. Коммунисты нынче уже не те.  ::      

> В том, что одна элита сменяет другую есть ещё вот какой момент. Старый начальник уже успел себе всего нахапать и припасти заначку, а вот новому это ещё предстоит. (См. коммунистическая элита Ельцина и сменившая её новя элита ЕдРа.) Теперь новая элита уже успела насосаться, опять заменим?

 Ну да, любимая отмазка сторонников "стабильности". С таким подходом вообще лучше монархию иметь (я против, если хорошо подумать). Ну можно мне хоть  надеяться на то, что хоть раз, хоть один единственный раз, к власти придут не жулики и воры?
Потом, ты зря думаешь, что старый начальник уже успел всего нахапать. Мне видится, то нахапать-то он успел, только вот "отмыть" -- ещё нет. К тому же, "нахапать" - это не банально Порш Кайен и дом на Рублёвке. Это ещё и контроль над промышленными предприятиями, тех же недр, опять-таки. Богатство не тогда, когда у тебя много всего есть (отнять могут), а в том, что через тебя много денег проходит (пусть и не твоих лично). А вот тут от кормушки отлучить действующую "илиту" вполне можно (и нужно!).

----------


## Ramil

> Ну и что?

 Впрочем, да, о чём это я... Когда Центризбиркомом руководит бородатый человек с дипломом школы высшего волшебства...

----------


## Crocodile

> Дружище, ты не "понел". Я ЗА национализацию недр.

 Дык, а чем же она не национализирована сейчас? В чём будет разница?    

> Ну, не надо путать де-факто, и де-юре. Ты посмотри на КПРФ - какая отмена частной собственности?! О чём это вы, батенька? Недра национализируют (если национализируют) -- и на том спасибо. Коммунисты нынче уже не те.

 Минутку. Помнишь старый анекдот про ад, рай и отличие туризма от иммиграции? Пока власти нет, можно без проблем разводить руками, произнося заклинания и вызывать близзард. А что будет, когда дело дойдёт до дела? Неужели ты думаешь, что вот в начале 20-го века все коммунисты были за _массовые расстрелы_ (тм)? Уверяю тебя, что таких было абсолютное меньшинство. Все в основном пеклись о социальной справедливости, о гуманизме, об отсутствии эксплуатации (и, как следствие, унижения) человека человеком и другие свистелки. Но, вынудила историческая закономерность - и вуаля.    

> Ну да, любимая отмазка сторонников "стабильности". С таким подходом вообще лучше монархию иметь (я против, если хорошо подумать).

 Я не против монархии, если хорошо подумать. Собственно, глава государства Канада - английский трон. Королеве Англии и её наследникам присягают на верность все без исключения иммигранты в процессе получения гражданства. И чё?    

> 1910 год: жандарм ведёт в тюрьму революционера
> 1917 год: революционер ведёт в тюрьму жандарма
> 1937 год: оба сидят в ГУЛАГЕ
> 1955 год: оба выходят по амнистии
> 1993 год: престарелый жандарм идёт по улице и вдруг встречает того самого едва живого от старости революционера, торгующего своими пирожками. и тут говорит. : "Неужто Семёныч, наш Царь-батюшка-то тебе революционеру запрещал пирожками торговать?! ? "

   

> Ну можно мне хоть  надеяться на то, что хоть раз, хоть один единственный раз, к власти придут не жулики и воры?

 Нельзя. Ты же сам долго и подробно доказывал это на форуме. И не один раз.  ::    

> Потом, ты зря думаешь, что старый начальник уже успел всего нахапать. Мне видится, то нахапать-то он успел, только вот "отмыть" -- ещё нет.

 Что в лоб, что по лбу. Как ни крути, если заменить одного хапугу-отмывателя, на нового хапугу-ещё-недоотмывателя, от этого богаче/лучше/справедливее (ненужное зачеркнуть, недостающее вписать) жить не станет.  ::

----------


## mishau_

> Впрочем, да, о чём это я... Когда Центризбиркомом руководит бородатый человек с дипломом школы высшего волшебства...

 ЦИКом руководит тот, кто, согласно Первому закону Чурова, всегда прав, даже когда не прав.

----------


## nulle

За царь Путин!

----------


## mishau_

Кто-нибудь, переведите, чего у него в подписи написано? Меня слово Okupant настораживает.

----------


## Basil77

> Кто-нибудь, переведите, чего у него в подписи написано? Меня слово Okupant настораживает.

 "Захватчики, помалкивайте" или что-то в этом духе. Миленько так, короче.

----------


## mishau_

Владелец подписи в роли Сталина или Гитлера на картинке?

----------


## BappaBa

> Волеизъявился -> _Правое дело_.

 Имхо, артель "Напрасный труд" =) Правые не смогли объединится ни в 90-х, ни в нулевых, а на последнем съезде умудрились даже к*и*кнуть своего лидера. =))))

----------


## Ramil

> Дык, а чем же она не национализирована сейчас? В чём будет разница?

 Я что-то, видимо, пропустил. Сейчас доходы от продаж углеводородов идут мимо бюджета, в основном. Да, добывающие компании платят налоги, но это максимум - 40% доходов от продажи. Думаю, если в бюджет будет попадать 90-95% доходов от продажи углеводородного сырья за рубеж, будет лучше.     

> Неужели ты думаешь, что вот в начале 20-го века все коммунисты были за _массовые расстрелы_ (тм)? Уверяю тебя, что таких было абсолютное меньшинство.

 Поподробнее? В частности, про гуманизм и абсолютное меньшинство.   

> Все в основном пеклись о социальной справедливости, о гуманизме, об отсутствии эксплуатации (и, как следствие, унижения) человека человеком и другие свистелки. Но, вынудила историческая закономерность - и вуаля.

 Я не вижу необходимости проводить параллели между коммунистами сегодняшними и тогдашними. Это абсолютно разные сорта г...на (гыы).
И уверяю вас, ни массовых расстрелов, ни экспроприации, ни притеснений частного капитала при приходе к власти коммунистов не будет.    

> Я не против монархии, если хорошо подумать. Собственно, глава государства Канада - английский трон. Королеве Англии и её наследникам присягают на верность все без исключения иммигранты в процессе получения гражданства. И чё?

 У вас монархия формальная. Вы же не присягаете на верность Дэвиду Кэмерону (а ведь он, сцуко, наверняка также ворует у трудового канадского и англицкого норота). А вот если власть действительно будет принадлежать монарху, то кто подскажет, что делать в случае монарха-идиота?   

> Нельзя. Ты же сам долго и подробно доказывал это на форуме. И не один раз.

 Считай меня идеалистом. Я всё же хочу надеяться. Хотя бы надеяться.    

> Что в лоб, что по лбу. Как ни крути, если заменить одного хапугу-отмывателя, на нового хапугу-ещё-недоотмывателя, от этого богаче/лучше/справедливее (ненужное зачеркнуть, недостающее вписать) жить не станет.

 Закон вероятностей на моей стороне. Хоть раз может и повезёт.

----------


## kozyablo

о боже! Это ужасно! И это весь выбор? О_о
Между кпрф и яблоком/справедливой россией.. 
Пока задумалась..

----------


## mishau_

Выбор между клизмой и сэндвичем с дедьмом.

----------


## Crocodile

> Имхо, артель "Напрасный труд" =) Правые не смогли объединится ни в 90-х, ни в нулевых, а на последнем съезде умудрились даже к*и*кнуть своего лидера. =))))

 В этом смысле согласен. Просто, их программа пожалуй больше всего подходит к моим политическим взглядам. На практике, я не сомневаюсь, что эта партия руководится такими же сволочами, как и в КПРФ и в ЕдРе и в прочих сортах ...

----------


## Crocodile

> Я что-то, видимо, пропустил. Сейчас доходы от продаж углеводородов идут мимо бюджета, в основном. Да, добывающие компании платят налоги, но это максимум - 40% доходов от продажи. Думаю, если в бюджет будет попадать 90-95% доходов от продажи углеводородного сырья за рубеж, будет лучше.

 Вопрос понятен. Итак, во-первых, контрольные пакеты акций таких шаражек принадлежат государству. Например, см. => Акции «Газпрома» а это совершенно официально означает, что половина доходов уходит прямиком в бюджет. Во-вторых, кто сидит в совете директоров таких компаний? Посмотрим: Совет директоров ОАО «Газпром» 
- Виктор Алексеевич Зубков, Первый заместитель Председателя Правительства РФ, Председатель Совета директоров ОАО «Газпром»
- Алексей Борисович Миллер, в 2000-2001 Заместитель министра энергетики Российской Федерации.
- Андрей Игоревич Акимов, в 1991 - 2002 штатный советник Председателя Правления «Внешторгбанка».
- Александр Георгиевич Ананенков, в 1989 - 1997 Первый заместитель генерального директора, главный инженер ПО «Уренгойгазпром»
- ...
- PROFIT! 
Фактически - управление Газпромом полностью в руках или действующих или бывших государственных чиновников. А как известно, бывших государственных чиновников не бывает. Просто они получили новое назначение в руководство якобы приватизированной компании.  
В-третьих, совершенно чудовищных размеров откаты, распилы, отмывы & легализации (тм) через подобные компании для обогащения чиновников разного уровня задолго ДО стадии выплаты фактических дивидендов.  
Вывод: добывающие компании де-факто практически полностью находятся в руках государства и доходы от недр уходят в той или иной форме на содержание государственного и бюрократического аппарата. Если поменять официально вывеску на "принадлежит государству" то что изменится? Возможно, формально чуть больше денег будет уходить в бюджет (то, что сейчас в виде относительно незначительных дивидендов выплачивается третьим лицам). До пенсий и социальных программ не дойдёт ровным счётом ни-че-го. Выяснится, что вот надо менять оборудование и т.д. А всё это госзаказы и, как следствие, откаты, распилы, отмывы & легализации (тм). В общем случае, национализация не только не мешает коррупции, а наоборот помогает ей. Ибо сейчас вот надо публиковать хоть какие-то отчёты, пусть почти полностью липовые. Но даже это даёт хоть какую-то минимальную лазейку для всяких там Навальных что-то там анализировать и сопоставлять. А при национализации, всё это уйдёт в закрытые государственные папки с надписью "для ограниченного доступа" и привет.  ::    

> Поподробнее? В частности, про гуманизм и абсолютное меньшинство.

 Ну, здрасте. Сейчас начну цитировать Манифест и краткий курс истории ВКП(б). Но, если хочешь, открывай для этого новую ветку и я начну копи-пастить по мере возможностей.  ::  Да начать хотя бы с раскола РСДРП 1903 года. Штука же в том, что если _"В программе КПРФ заявлено, что партия руководствуется марксистско-ленинским учением_", значит КПРФ не против экспроприаций, а ЗА. Ведь, в частности, в этом и состояла принципиальная разница между Мартовым и *Лениным*. Значит, КПРФ в краткосрочной перспективе может допустить что-то типа НЭПа, но в долгосрочной какбе намекает именно на то самое.   

> Я не вижу необходимости проводить параллели между коммунистами сегодняшними и тогдашними. Это абсолютно разные сорта г...на (гыы).

 А зря. См. выше про _"В программе КПРФ заявлено, что партия руководствуется марксистско-ленинским учением_". Маркс был ЗА уничтожение частной собственности и считал, что именно в этом "коммунисты могут выразить своё положение", а Ленин доходчиво объяснил каким конкретно образом - через экспроприацию. Что же тут непонятного? Откуда такая уверенность что никакой параллели нет?    

> И уверяю вас, ни массовых расстрелов, ни экспроприации, ни притеснений частного капитала при приходе к власти коммунистов не будет.

 Ты гарантируешь это?  ::    

> У вас монархия формальная. Вы же не присягаете на верность Дэвиду Кэмерону (а ведь он, сцуко, наверняка также ворует у трудового канадского и англицкого норота). А вот если власть действительно будет принадлежать монарху, то кто подскажет, что делать в случае монарха-идиота?

 Не формальная, а ограниченная конституционная. Учи матчасть. В России аналогичная ситуация сложилась в результате революции 1905 года. Кстати, у нас никто не присягает на верность Канадскому премьер-министру за исключением, разумеется, его собственной жены. Так, что, к сожалению, твоя аналогия не получилась.  ::    

> Считай меня идеалистом. Я всё же хочу надеяться. Хотя бы надеяться. [...] Закон вероятностей на моей стороне. Хоть раз может и повезёт.

 Благими намерениями выстлана дорога в ад. (тм)

----------


## Ramil

> Посмотрим: Совет директоров ОАО «Газпром»

 Ну, Газпром ещё не вся отрасль. Ещё есть ЛУКОЙЛ и ТНК, как минимум. Газпром - монополия. К слову, работу Газпромовских денег даже можно пронаблюдать кое-где.    

> Ну, здрасте. Сейчас начну цитировать Манифест и краткий курс истории ВКП(б).

 Спасибо, не надо. Но та же марксистско-ленинская теория не сильно уложится в мировоззрение этих "неокоммунистов". К тому же, это не догма, и придерживаться (а равно -- и интерпретировать) они её будут в соответствии с "историческим моментом". Они политики и вынуждены будут подстраиваться под ситуацию. Железный занавес опускать (с этой стороны) никто не будет.    

> Ты гарантируешь это?

 Я гарантирую это!   

> Не формальная, а ограниченная конституционная. Учи матчасть.

 Так я и говорю - формальная. Потому что власть в стране монарху принадлежит лишь формально. Монархия это - просто традиция, не больше, да и то, до тех пор, пока это устраивает все стороны.  
Я понимаю опасения некоторых по поводу реванша коммунистов, но возьмите ту же капиталистическую Италию. Ничто не мешало коммунистам там порулить некоторое время. И никаких тебе экспроприаций и массовых расстрелов. Это я к чему. Политический строй поменять достаточно сложно. Что ни говори, как бы это смешно не звучало, но класс мелкой буржуазии в России таки есть, и составляет приличный процент населения. Изменить конституцию страны в таких условиях мне представляется маловероятным, да и повторяю - кишка тонка у Зюганова на это пойти. Коммунисты уже не те  :: .  
Я изложу свою точку зрения по-другому. Единая Россия не должна продолжать управление страной (по моему глубокому убеждению). Кроме КПРФ в России в настоящее время нет другой политической силы, способной взять управление страной на себя. Вот и всё. Единая Россия должна уйти, а кроме коммунистов страной управлять просто некому. 
Кроме того, я и мечтать не смею о большинстве в Думе для коммунистов, не говоря уже о президенте Зюганове. Просто если правительство будет сформировано коалиционное, то разврата в верхах будет меньше.

----------


## Crocodile

Ну, так и кто мешал России жить с формальной монархией? Нах.. Зачем нужны были все эти свистелки типа монархия должна уйди, а потом и республика должна уйти, а кроме пролетариата страной править больше некому? Чем так ужасна и кошмарна ЕдРа? Так и так у власти стоит криминал. Что такое будет делать новое правительство, что будет принципиально лучше? Контроля будет больше? Коррупции будет меньше? Ой, ви-таки не смешите моих тапочек, они от смеха уже совсем упадут под стол.  ::  
PS. Италию и прочие Латинские Америки в качестве примеров прошу не предлагать. Ибо сказано в Писании: "Не нужен нам берег турецкий и Африка нам не нужна." У них своя история, а у нас своя. А если вам-таки нужны эти заграничные примеры, то их есть у меня. Вот некто Пол Пот шёл во власть в частности под девизом "покончить с коррупцией". Оно тебе надо?

----------


## BappaBa

> Коррупции будет меньше?

 Меня вот определенная коррупция очень устраивает.  ::  Например, собирается гаишник выписать мне штраф на 400р, а я вместо того, чтобы стоять с этой квитанцией в сбербанке, просто отдаю ему 200р на месте. Очень удобно. =) Замечу, что на пустом месте наши гаишники на меня ни разу не наезжали (штрафовали), всё по делу. 
Рамиль, у тебя в районе ЖКХ шуршит в этом сезоне? У нас с прошлой осени творятся давно забытые чудеса. Побелили/покрасили подъезды, поменяли мусоропроводы, входные двери в подъезде, на всех этажах заменили светильники, увеличили места для стоянки, во дворах установили новые "детские грыбочки", утепляют фасады домов. Это не считая того, что посносили все 5-этажки, и постоянно что строят новое. Похоже, деньги выделены на это дело ОЧЕНЬ большие. Вероятно, воруют, но уж лучше пусть будет так, чем как раньше.

----------


## Ramil

Наш ЖЭК ни в чём "порочащем его" замечен не был. Собственно, особо не могу пожаловаться. Территорию убирают, мусор вывозят, горячая вода/отопление работают.А о коррупции: есть знакомый один, который работает в конторе, ну скажем, с названием "РосОбналПром"  :: . Так вот, он тоже ЗА коррупцию.Эта вся бытовая коррупция может и удобнее (кстати, с ГиБДД вообще чудеса, говорят -- стали реально брать меньше взяток. Многие отказываются), но в государственном масштабе - это бардак и уже недетская коррупция в верхах. Что причина, что следствие - уже не разберёшь, но экономике от этого не легче. Теневой оборот чуть ли не больше официального ВВП. Так не может (и не будет) продолжаться вечно. Рано или поздно какой-нибудь из механизмов даст сбой и мы получим 90-е годы повторно.Именно поэтому я и за смену действующих элит на их противоположность раз в несколько лет. 4 года - хороший срок. Рулят (и воруют) одни, потом приходят другие, разгоняют гадюшники, делают 2-3 показательных процесса. Через 4 года - новых (опять с разгоном и посадками). Потом ещё. Так, потихонечку, от коррупции можно и избавиться. Главное - менять правительство достаточно регулярно. Знаю, эта точка зрения -- спорная, но этот вариант всё лучше, чем то "Роисся, вперде!", которое предлагает ЕдРа.

----------


## Crocodile

Ну, так и прекрасно. Раз коррупция устраивает и жить стало лучше, жить стало веселее, тогда зачем менять ЕдРу на КПРФ?  ::

----------


## Basil77

> кстати, с ГиБДД вообще чудеса, говорят -- стали реально брать меньше взяток. Многие отказываются

 Могу подтвердить, что с гаишниками творится что-то странное. Три дня назад меня остановили за превышение на 45 км (засняли на камеру). Пробили по базе и обнаружили два неоплаченных штрафа полугодичной давности. За все эти подвиги мне полагалось как минимум 1000-1500 руб штрафа (за превышение) и 15 суток ареста (за неоплаченные штрафы). Так мало того, что не вымогали взяток, так ещё и отпустили без составления протокола за нарушение, заставили только пообещать, что я оплачу старые долги в течение суток (блин, кстати надо пойти заплатить, обещал всё-таки).

----------


## Crocodile

> Могу подтвердить, что с гаишниками творится что-то странное.

 Это ящерики овладевают. Начали с гаишников.  ::

----------


## Ramil

Не знаю, меня не останавливают. Я по правилам езжу.

----------


## Vadim M.

Моего кандидата - Против Всех - на выборы не допускают. А среди оставшихся никого не могу выбрать. Все они к последнему пункту подходят.

----------


## Eric C.

> Могу подтвердить, что с гаишниками творится что-то странное. Три дня назад меня остановили за превышение на 45 км (засняли на камеру). Пробили по базе и обнаружили два неоплаченных штрафа полугодичной давности. За все эти подвиги мне полагалось как минимум 1000-1500 руб штрафа (за превышение) и 15 суток ареста (за неоплаченные штрафы). Так мало того, что не вымогали взяток, так ещё и отпустили без составления протокола за нарушение, заставили только пообещать, что я оплачу старые долги в течение суток (блин, кстати надо пойти заплатить, обещал всё-таки).

 Militia men --> policemen transformation maybe? =)

----------


## Eric C.

Explain one thing to me, please. How come there are plenty of Russians who are gonna vote for the commies? Hasn't the history taught them a thing?

----------


## Basil77

> Explain one thing to me, please. How come there are plenty of Russians who are gonna vote for the commies? Hasn't the history taught them a thing?

 I'm 34 y.o. and I lived first 14 years of my life in Soviet Union. from my personal experience and from my parents' experience I can tell that it was far more fair and less corrupt society than we have currently in Russian Fed. Also current Communist Party of Russian Federation looks like the only real party except the ruling one. I have only two reasons against voting for them: 1 - they are still trying to idolize that monster Stalin and 2 - they are still called "communists" instead of changing the official name to social-democrats. But I understand that they have a heavy reasons for that: there are many people from generation of "old school communists" are still alive and among their supporters. After some time passes I belive they could get rid of those anachronisms.

----------


## Ramil

> Моего кандидата - Против Всех - на выборы не допускают. А среди оставшихся никого не могу выбрать. Все они к последнему пункту подходят.

 А чего можно добиться, голосуя "против всех"? Какая от этого польза? Я буду голосовать не "за", а "против".

----------


## Eric C.

> А чего можно добиться, голосуя "против всех"? Какая от этого польза? Я буду голосовать не "за", а "против".

 It's like you like apples but hate pears and peaches. Somebody tells you to choose between a pear and a peach. You tell him you choose neither, but he insists you choose one saying you can't just vote them out, and if you do there won't be pretty much useful of your choice. What would it look like to you?

----------


## Eric C.

> I'm 34 y.o. and I lived first 14 years of my life in Soviet Union. from my personal experience and from my parents' experience I can tell that it was far more fair and less corrupt society than we have currently in Russian Fed. Also current Communist Party of Russian Federation looks like the only real party except the ruling one. I have only two reasons against voting for them: 1 - they are still trying to idolize that monster Stalin and 2 - they are still called "communists" instead of changing the official name to social-democrats. But I understand that they have a heavy reasons for that: there are many people from generation of "old school communists" are still alive and among their supporters. After some time passes I belive they could get rid of those anachronisms.

 So, you think they ARE gonna change their attitude? I just don't see a reason they would do it. Somebody on here (I think Croc) has already stated that the commies a century ago didn't say anything about mass shootings or stealing private property either. They only talked about social equality and fairness just like their successors are doing now. It's just I wouldn't trust anyone who's shifted left too much.

----------


## Vadim M.

> А чего можно добиться, голосуя "против всех"? Какая от этого польза? Я буду голосовать не "за", а "против".

 А я даже не про "добиться", а про то, что я действительно не вижу среди кандидатов того, за которого я хотел бы отдать свой голос. Так что проголосовать против всех лично для меня это единственная возможность участвовать в выборах. Я не хочу не ходить на выборы, не хочу забирать бюллетень с собой, не хочу портить его. Но и ещё меньше хочу отдавать свой голос тому, кому я не хочу его отдавать. 
А добиться можно того, что если вариант "против всех" соберёт большинство голосов, то на вновь назначенных выборах будут (сорри, были бы - у нас же нет возможности голосовать так) уже другие кандидаты. Глядишь, было бы из кого выбрать.

----------


## Crocodile

> they are still called "communists" instead of changing the official name to social-democrats. But I understand that they have a heavy reasons for that: there are many people from generation of "old school communists" are still alive and among their supporters. After some time passes I belive they could get rid of those anachronisms.

 Could I humbly ask what makes you think that way? I can't really make those conclusions out of their program.  
Also, as to your 14 years of life experience in the Soviet Union - I respect that. It was a little more for me, but that does not make much difference as both of us remember the USSR of the so-called "stagnation period". It might have been better life in those days than today in terms of less corruption and more social security, I agree. However, please notice that "magic fantasy" somehow ended rather abruptly because it couldn't sustain itself any longer. The economic prosperity of the major cities came at a price. There was a very big fight back then. In the beginning, the "war party" headed by Yuri Andropov had come to power just a few days after Brezhnev had died. And the military shift had begun with the keyword "Pershing 2" voiced in the radio and the TV in average every 10 minutes or so. But then, the "more conservative party" had ousted the "war party" letting it govern only a year and a half. However, the conservative party did not have a real leader, it was just the opposition of those who were afraid to start the WWIII. So, while in the internal fights, it tried to figure out their leader.  
So, finally, the party which promoted Lenin's approach (НЭП) to the economic disaster had won because they had a seemingly more realistic plan. They simply convinced their opponents with the slogan: "what worked well in the past will work well in the future". The leader of that party was young and ambitious Michael Gorbachev. First, the government thought it would solve the economic issues by allowing some relatively minor elements of the market economy (the cooperatives on the small scale and хозрасчёт on the large scale). That started to work rather ugly, in part because people have lost the tradition on how that should be done properly, so the majority of people who took advantage were those who were traditionally close to markets at that time - in fact, the criminals and those [corrupt] policemen who supervised the markets. Second followed the idea of cutting on the major government expenses: the Afghan war and the monetary assistance to the socialist countries. That required some change in the official rhetoric. Unfortunately, due to the other factors those initiatives did not help to preserve the USSR and its Developed Socialism. Gorbachev had lost in the struggle which took an unforeseen turn and so the country had plunged into the 90-s.  
To sum it up, the USSR of our childhood was artificial in many ways and couldn't sustain itself economically in the long run. I think, the leaders of the Soviet Republic had experimented enough. To make the KPRF win today in the [relatively] open and fair elections is like letting Hitler's party win. It gives them the full legitimacy to do whatever they want. Why? Because, it's the people's will! The people voted to end the "rotten democracy" and the "rotten capitalism". Does it make sense?

----------


## Basil77

Croc, you have perfectly explained what happened in the 80s but you have modestly passed the later events. The economic experiments of the leaders of USSR in 80s looks like child play in comparisson to the "experiments" (if they could be called so by any means) that were perfomed on people here in 90s. You have said that communists were trying to solve economic problems by attempt to restore НЭП policy and it's failed. Nice. But neither Lenin nor Gorby couldn't even imagine to make strategic industry branches and natural monopolies private! And not simply private like sell them through stock exchange to cover the gap in state budget but literally present the property on them to some random people. Залоговые аукционы, ёперный театр! So these new "owners" felt that this new property could be confiscated from them any time and were trying to gain as much quick profit from it as possible and weren't investing a kopeck in their companies. In result almost all former soviet plants and factories turned into warehouses now (where real estate costs something) or look very much like Chernobyl area. Industry is dead. Education is dead also: the level of incompetence everywhere is terrific. The level of pessimism among  people seems very high. And btw, if we are speaking of KPRF's programm measures that they are suggesting to decrease the corruption level (I think that there is almost no way to make it any higher than current), they seem sufficient IMHO to burst small and medium buisness activity. (НЭП!) But the main reason that makes possible for me to vote Communists is the one: I want periodical goverment change through democratic elections in my country. Putin&Co are against me in this particular little desire of mine. And voting for communists is almost only option that left exept participating in arranging "colour" revolt or such stuff.

----------


## BappaBa

Вот близкая мне позиция:  *ИНФОРМАЦИЯ И ОТКРЫТОЕ ПИСЬМО ОТ АВТОРА КНИГИ «ПОХОРОНИТЕ МЕНЯ ЗА ПЛИНТУСОМ» ПАВЛА САНАЕВА*    

> После неформальной встречи группы  писателей с Владимиром Путиным я давал короткое интервью радиостанции  «Эхо Москвы» и сказал там следующее: «... Я призвал бы людей не  раздувать истерику вокруг коррупции. Потому что последний год это  перешло уже все разумные рамки. Не коррупция, а истерика вокруг  коррупции. Коррупция есть везде. Она есть и в Китае, хотя за это там  расстреливают, она есть и в Америке, только она другого уровня...  Коррупционные скандалы в Америке возникают ровно тогда, когда это нужно  определенным людям... Я точно так же, начиная с какого-то времени, когда  пошло большое количество информации про коррупцию... точно так же кипел  и бурлил от негодования и думал – как же так? Потом я увидел одну очень  опасную вещь. Я увидел, что это негодование начинает раздуваться,  начинает превращаться в определенную истерию, следствием которой дальше  может быть тот хаос, который сейчас мы видим в Египте, который мы видим в  Ливии. Потому что если вы думаете, что геополитика куда-то исчезла,  если вы думаете, что исчезло желание одних стран доминировать над  другими и устанавливать свои правила игры, это не так, и это все  существует. И то, что на эти кнопки начинают давить, а мы, как лохи, на  это ведемся и начинаем тоже кричать: «Давайте сейчас выйдем с  транспарантами, долой, победим коррупцию»... Ее никто не победит. В  худшем случае, если это случится, мы победим до конца только свою  собственную страну... Пока есть что пилить, пока есть нефтяные деньги,  пока есть эта халява... С этим ничего не сделаешь, к сожалению... Кого  куда ни поставьте, все равно это будет происходить, потому что за всеми  не уследишь.  
> – Вы голосовать пойдете? 
> – Да. 
> – За кого? 
> – На парламентских выборах – за КПРФ. 
> – А на президентских? 
> – За Владимира Владимировича Путина

  

> Теперь о коррупции в России и Владимире  Путине. Если вспомнить, в каком состоянии была Россия на момент прихода  ВВП к власти, то ни один, даже самый ангажированный, человек не сможет  сказать, что первые два срока его правления не сопровождались видимым  улучшением жизни. И речь идет не только о продаже нефти. Появились  чистые поезда и новые вокзалы, появилось огромное количество кафе и  спортивных залов, гостиниц и торговых центров. Никогда в России не  строилось такого количества частных домов и домиков, не покупалось  столько машин; никогда такое количество людей не ездило за границу.  Богатые богатели сверх меры, но даже бедные стали в качественном  отношении жить лучше, чем раньше. Может быть, не лучше, чем при СССР, но  уж точно лучше, чем в 1990–1999.

  

> Что касается Владимира Путина, то из всех  возможных лидеров более надежной фигуры я просто не вижу. Да, он не  провел решительных и полезных реформ в законах, не развивал науку и  технологии, не вкладывал нефтяные деньги в стратегически важные проекты,  и это огорчает. Но на сегодня он – самый сильный лидер, способный  объединить вокруг себя большую часть общества, и это важнее всего, когда  на горизонте маячит мировой кризис, а по взрывоопасной стране носятся  «оранжевые» парни со спичками. Политика – баланс интересов. Тот, кто  этого не понимает, идти в политику не имеет права. Владимир Путин –  нравится этого кому-то или не нравится, умеет соблюдать баланс  интересов, как никто другой.

 Целиком 
ПыСы: Помнится, перед тем, как развалить СССР, демшиза упивалась россказнями про коррупцию тогдашней номенклатуры, золото партии и т.п. Золота, естественно, так и не нашли, как ОМП в Ираке (хелло, Ерик), Галя Брежнева умерла в нищете, а когда по ТВ показывают интервью кого-нибудь из этой самой номенклатуры, то по их квартирам видно, что жили на зарплату.

----------


## Crocodile

> The economic experiments of the leaders of USSR in 80s looks like child play in comparisson to the "experiments" (if they could be called so by any means) that were perfomed on people here in 90s.

 And I totally agree with that. We might perhaps disagree with the interpretation of those events (more specifically who was responsible), but I would definitely agree the 90s were a way less socially stable.     

> You have said that communists were trying to solve economic problems by attempt to restore НЭП policy and it's failed. Nice. But neither Lenin nor Gorby couldn't even imagine to make strategic industry branches and natural monopolies private! [...] Industry is dead. Education is dead also

 True. But is that what the United Russia is going on doing or it had just been inherited as the legacy of the Yeltzin era? The damage had been done. Do we need another change that would cause another damage perhaps a way worse than the present? What I'm trying to build the parallel with is as following: the WWI had Russian Empire devastated and deteriorated in many ways. That surely gave the legitimacy to hate and despise the Crown regime. But what happened as a result of the Civil War could not by any means be compared to that. Does it make sense?   

> But the main reason that makes possible for me to vote Communists is the one: I want periodical goverment change through democratic elections in my country.

 And that is [presently] your democratic right. But when the Communists will come to power again, what kind of assurance you have they will not cancel that very right of yours officially? It's the One Party concept, right? All the other parties might be officially banned and prosecuted. Remember Hitler? So, thinking just one step ahead, would voting for the Communists be a right move?

----------


## Crocodile

> – Вы голосовать пойдете? 
> – Да. 
> – За кого? 
> – На парламентских выборах – за КПРФ. 
> – А на президентских? 
> – За Владимира Владимировича Путина

 Гениально! Взаимоисключающие параграфы в действии!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Ramil

Elites must change from time to time. They must give up power or this power will be wrestled from them by force. This is the law of politics, if you want. When 'orange' guys are roaming around with matches in an explosive situation, it is for the best to give up power or at least to share it. If not - things could go to worse. Ideally I see a coalition of United Russia and CPRF in the government and UR itself must be 'purged'. That's the idea. No one thinks that CPRF will win. It's the struggle for the number of seats in the Duma. UR has been blocking certain important laws (it IS, after all, a party of swindlers and thieves) and I think they'll find commies being in Duma rather refreshing.
I will be consistent and will vote for Zuganov. I'm not having any illusions about him being a president. Putin will win. But the more people vote against him the more important sign it will create for him to start thinking at least that something has to be done with the general situation in order to avoid the Libyan scenario.

----------


## Crocodile

> Elites must change from time to time. They must give up power or this  power will be wrestled from them by force. This is the law of politics,  if you want. [...] I think they'll find commies being in Duma rather refreshing.

 What's so bad about the present "stagnation period?" Do people kill each other? Is there hunger? A civil war? Does Putin convey mass murders once in a blue moon? Why do you need the refreshment? People got tired of the turbulent 90s and so they loved the stagnation of the 00s. Now, you want to change things again? To what? To the "stagnation period" of the late Soviet Union?  
Here's the thing about the elites: they have enough fight of groups inside each other. Something fundamental had to change in order for a new elite to change the previous elite. Usually, it's the major shift of the economic force. It's like, ok - so the cast of the aristocrats (=the professional warriors) could influence the economy less and the "nouveau riches" more, so - voila! - the bourgeois revolution happens. (Of course, it's really about the freedom, blah-blah-blah.) That is an example of taking power by force. But, otherwise, I would respectfully disagree with that "law of politics" and I would require more examples from you to get myself convinced.  
I think that presently the only two real influential economic forces in the RF is oil/gas export industry and the weapon export industry. Both are officially and practically controlled by the present or former government officers. There's some fight inside those elites. What difference would it make for a party to have more seats in Duma? I'm pretty sure that would have nothing to do with the LAWMAKING!! I think, they want to get a bigger slice of the pie, that's all. They would not change anything to the pie itself (as it's risky and requires investments) and so more seats in Duma would not make the economy better. The best they could do is to stop shooting each other and the reporters that often (aka "the political stability") so that the foreign investors [who still live in oblivion] will have some reason not to get that scared. If I were living in RF, I think I would vote for United Russia and Putin.

----------


## Ramil

> What's so bad about the present "stagnation period?"

 It's bad because it stagnates   

> Do people kill each other?

 Yes   

> Is there hunger?

 1/3 of population lives below the 'poverty level'   

> A civil war? Does Putin convey mass murders once in a blue moon?

 You might not believe it, but civil war IS possible here.   

> Why  do you need the refreshment?People got tired of the turbulent 90s and  so they loved the stagnation of the 00s. Now, you want to change things  again? To what? To the "stagnation period" of the late Soviet  Union?

 I didn't say anything about myself. I talkes about  UR members in Duma. There's a difference. And 90s ended 11 years ago.  Some things are already forgotten. 
You didn't read my post - I want  political struggle be confined in Duma that's all. The alternative is to  arrange it on the streets.
Communists say they represent 'ordinary  people' - let them defend their followers by proposing better laws and  give them some seats in the government and we'll see.   

> Here's the thing about the elites: they have  enough fight of groups inside each other. Something fundamental had to  change in order for a new elite to change the previous elite. Usually,  it's the major shift of the economic force. It's like, ok - so the cast  of the aristocrats (=the professional warriors) could influence the  economy less and the "nouveau riches" more, so - voila! - the bourgeois  revolution happens. (Of course, it's really about the freedom,  blah-blah-blah.) That is an example of taking power by force. But,  otherwise, I would respectfully disagree with that "law of politics" and  I would require more examples from you to get myself convinced.

 You  keep comparing the moden world with medieval terms. The world is more  complex now. It's even more complex than it was 30 years ago. And as  recent examples show - you can destabilize a perfectly stable society in  a matter of few weeks if you really want to. There are many people here  that I meet and talk to who cannot propose anything practical but agree  upon one thing - Putin & co. must leave. While Putin himself is  still a rather charismatic figure that '&co.' part makes difference  even in the eyes of the most orthodox Putinists. You keep forgetting  that these changes can be inspired not from within but from outside (the  worst scenario). And the only peaceful alternative to that - to arrange  a dialogue with the opposition now, before it's too late. World's  economy is very shaky at the moment and if that 'stability of the  2000s'  SUDDENLY ends there will be an explosion. Now we are simply  hoping that oil price would not go below $70/barrel. What if they would?  Putin's success (those roads, trade centers, and other benefits) came  to us during a period when oil prices kept going up and up. In 2008 we  suddenly realized that our well-being rests on oil and gas. You asked if  there is hunger? It will be if nothing is changed. That stability can  end very quickly and all those 'managers who bought cars' will suddenly  realize that they have nothing to pay to the bank.    

> I'm pretty sure that would have nothing to  do with the LAWMAKING!! I think, they want to get a bigger slice of the  pie, that's all. They would not change anything to the pie itself (as  it's risky and requires investments) and so more seats in Duma would not  make the economy better.

 But leaving things as they are  wouldn't make the economy better either. If conflicting lobbies clash in  duma they will have to discuss things. Duma would not automatically  approve anything the government brings before them. You are not trying  to convince me that one party without any opposition is better than  several parties, are you?
Unfortunately, the ministry of justice  would not register other parties and we have to 'work' with what we  have. And these strong efforts that UR makes to strangle any opposition,  their continued evasion from a dialogue is one of the reasons they have  to leave. They will ruin the country sooner than commies.

----------


## Crocodile

> It's bad because it stagnates

 Well, that's not fair to hate the stagnation, but at the same time to praise the stability.  ::  Bazil was saying people are nostalgic about the stagnation period of the Soviet Union, but it stagnated, so people wanted the change. O my, people are never happy!  ::    

> 1/3 of population lives below the 'poverty level'

 Have you ever heard of the collectivization or a war? If you think the situation is bad, things could always be much worse.    

> And 90s ended 11 years ago.  Some things are already forgotten.

 How ungrateful! People forgot about the 90s, forgot about the 80s, forgot about the 70s, about the 60s, about the 30s, 20s, and 10s. We need to introduce the history lessons in schools.    

> You didn't read my post - I want  political struggle be confined in Duma that's all. The alternative is to  arrange it on the streets.

 The 90s were famous, in part, for the [political] struggle being conveyed on the streets. People wanted the stability and being able to walk safely on the streets. They got that. The opposition is under control. Now, you want the struggle again? Do you want the reporters shot on the streets again (while saying their death relates to some criminal activity)? The prominent political opposition figures who tried to play by the rules (Rochlin, Lebed, etc.) were killed - do you want that phenomena to repeat? Do you want the news being full of the dirt from the hired reporters again? Why do you want the struggle in Duma? Do you think what happens in Duma is confined to Duma?    

> Communists say they represent 'ordinary  people' - let them defend their followers by proposing better laws and  give them some seats in the government and we'll see.

 What laws are you talking about? Who is living by the laws in the RF today? The courts accept bribes on a regular basis. The criminals got the power. Using your terminology, the politicians are the puppets. Do you think that if Zuganov would splash a glass of juice onto Putin that would restore the well-being throughout the state?    

> You  keep comparing the moden world with medieval terms.

 The 18th century is a way past the medieval times. My example was based on the French Revolution (as it served the mental foundation for the later revolutions).   

> The world is more  complex now. It's even more complex than it was 30 years ago. And as  recent examples show - you can destabilize a perfectly stable society in  a matter of few weeks if you really want to.

 Don't underestimate the political complexity of the medieval times ... Ok, so it _is_ more complex in a sense there are more direct relations between the entities, yes. But, the foundation is still the same. People will not get onto the streets all of a sudden just because someone had twitted "let's go, bros!" Let's consider the relatively recent events in Moscow (aka "soccer fans vs the police"). What would the more prominent presence of CPRF in Duma do in that case? Would Zuganov climb an IFV and say through the loudspeaker: "Guys, calm down! We are the people's party and we have more representation in Duma now! So, go home peacefully and we will sort all the issues through the political dialogue!" Could you imagine that working?

----------


## nulle

> In result almost all former soviet plants and factories turned into  warehouses now (where real estate costs something) or look very much  like Chernobyl area

 Maybe that's because soviet manufacturing was shit in general?
And it could not compete with much more superior products from the west.
In Latvia you can see VAZ about as frequently as you can see Maserati, Ferrari or Lamborghini.
No one is buying these Soviet/Russian made shit. 
By the way - why you are even bothering with these elections?
Everyone in the West already know that czar Putin's boyars "United Russia" will get majority and czar himself will be coronated next year to rule for another 12 years and maybe even more.
And that's sad - it means that cold war against Baltic states will continue.

----------


## Ramil

> Well, that's not fair to hate the stagnation, but at the same time to praise the stability.  Bazil was saying people are nostalgic about the stagnation period of the Soviet Union, but it stagnated, so people wanted the change. O my, people are never happy!

 I'd hate to be tedious about terminology, but stagnation != stability, it's actually a turn to worse.   

> Have you ever heard of the collectivization or a war? If you think the situation is bad, things could always be much worse.

 Great! Let's be thankful to Mr. Putin that we do not have a new collectivization or some 'small victorious war' by now. Well, let's be thankful we don't have to chase a mammoth all day now and live in caves! People are strange indeed! They want to live better than they do now, they are not thankful for 'the stability'.    

> How ungrateful! People forgot about the 90s, forgot about the 80s, forgot about the 70s, about the 60s, about the 30s, 20s, and 10s. We need to introduce the history lessons in schools.

 Oh, man, have you forgotten about educational reforms? You've read about Fursenko, our esteemed Minister of Education. Your comments were not complimentary as I recall. Him alone is a reason to hate the present government. What history lessons? We must educate perfect and brainless consumers!   

> The 90s were famous, in part, for the [political] struggle being conveyed on the streets. People wanted the stability and being able to walk safely on the streets. They got that. The opposition is under control. Now, you want the struggle again? Do you want the reporters shot on the streets again (while saying their death relates to some criminal activity)? The prominent political opposition figures who tried to play by the rules (Rochlin, Lebed, etc.) were killed - do you want that phenomena to repeat?

 Oh, I thought Lebed was killed in 2002, not in 90s. And Politkovskaya in 2006 while Putin was a president. Of course, I don't want that to repeat. That's why I'm against Putin. (No, I wasn't a fan of Politkovskaya).
I don't want to go into a deep research, but if we compare the number of killed journalists during 2000s and 1990s I'm afraid the results would not be in favor of the 'period of Putin's stability'. Murders continue, the only difference is that in 1990s bandids were killing each other and nobody seemed to object much, right now they murder more decent people.   

> What laws are you talking about? Who is living by the laws in the RF today? The courts accept bribes on a regular basis. The criminals got the power.

 Another reason to change the government, don't you think?   

> Using your terminology, the politicians are the puppets. Do you think that if Zuganov would splash a glass of juice onto Putin that would restore the well-being throughout the state?

 No, I don't think so. But it's a start. In 4 years there will be another attempt and perhaps another small change.   

> The 18th century is a way past the medieval times. My example was based on the French Revolution (as it served the mental foundation for the later revolutions).

 Yeah, right. Especially for the so called 'Arabian revolution'. :LMAO:   

> But, the foundation is still the same. People will not get onto the streets all of a sudden just because someone had twitted "let's go, bros!" Let's consider the relatively recent events in Moscow (aka "soccer fans vs the police"). What would the more prominent presence of CPRF in Duma do in that case? Would Zuganov climb an IFV and say through the loudspeaker: "Guys, calm down! We are the people's party and we have more representation in Duma now! So, go home peacefully and we will sort all the issues through the political dialogue!" Could you imagine that working?

 'Manezhka' happenned because someone twitted 'let's go bros!', by the way. And you don't consider the reasons for that. People went there because the police released a criminal. Because some police officer took a bribe. That's what triggered this. The last drop. The whole system works this way because "у всех всё схвачено". "Всё схвачено" means there's no control, no counterweight. They are all members of the same gang. I want to introduce a rival gang. The problem is - people don't believe in the state power, they don't believe in justice, they don't believe in protection. They oppose the state power, they think in terms 'us and them'. Civil wars start this way.

----------


## Crocodile

> Maybe that's because soviet manufacturing was shit in general?
> And it could not compete with much more superior products from the west.

 Well, you see the way the import and export works is a bit more complex. For example, Latvia might not produce any competitive cars, but it could export food. That is called the "comparative advantage" and serves as a foundation for the world trade. The same thing applies to Russia. It used to export things like steel which were very competitive on the market (and some of it could still be competitive). Economically, it makes much more sense to place the processing factories close to the raw material mines and export (=transport) the processed raw materials. And "processed" does not necessarily mean "assembled". The assembled parts might perhaps be more competitive in China. And so on. So, it might be more beneficial (=more economically profitable) for everybody that Russia would export the refined gasoline and not the raw oil because the price for the end user of the gasoline in Europe would ultimately be cheaper. But, at the present, as Ramil indicated, the options are very much limited. The oligarchy prefers to export raw materials and wouldn't care about the long-term economic benefits, because they seem to be more interested in the immediate capital and so they do not want to invest and take risks on the long run.   

> And that's sad - it means that cold war against Baltic states will continue.

 Would you be able to elaborate on that? I mean, I realize the Baltic states have historically earned a great deal of fear. Perhaps, they have their right to be anxious. I'm not sure if that could qualify for the "cold war" though.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Maybe that's because soviet manufacturing was shit in general?
> And it could not compete with much more superior products from the west.
> In Latvia you can see VAZ about as frequently as you can see Maserati, Ferrari or Lamborghini.
> No one is buying these Soviet/Russian made shit.

 Well, everyone is better at smth and worse at smth. Cars is not one of  our strongest sides, but still, rocketry and weapons IS our national trade. Quite hi-tech, don't you think. Oh, have your own country managed to create something worth mentioning during its years of independence?   

> And that's sad - it means that cold war against Baltic states will continue.

 Oh that. An imaginary war against countries with imaginary weight in the world. No, I don't think so. This war exists in your mind only, I'm afraid. I love your "Шпроты", by the way.

----------


## nulle

> I want periodical goverment change through democratic elections in my  country. Putin&Co are against me in this particular little desire of  mine.

 Yes, I also wish that Russia is free and democratic and not ruled by KGB and mafia.
 It would be great that we had friendly and reliable neighbour instead of what Russia is  now.
I do not hate ordinary russian people - but your government really hates our country.
Putin's & co foreign policy is to treat Baltics like some kind of separatists - lost parts of empire and not independent and sovereign countries.
It does not accept that Baltics are not former soviet republics, but were proclaimed in 1918 and illegally occupied in 1940.
Russian government finances (with your tax money) political parties in Latvia that do not recognize our country's legal foundations and want closer relations with Putin's mafia.
And also constantly spread bullshit propaganda about Baltics (how bad russians are treated there, that nazis march in broad daylight and our government supports them, etc).
And they still haven't paid compensations for damage that USSR did to our countries.
For example - to people that served in USSR military - they should be receiving large compensations - just like wrongly imprisoned.
And my grandparents that were deported for EIGHT YEARS - did not receive anything for their suffering - and had to live like second class citizens whole soviet period.
Why there was not Nuremberg II and chekists, commies and other scum did not receive what they deserved (the rest of their lives behind bars)? 
But the truth is - average russians have greater freedoms and rights in Baltics than they have in Russia - and that's why they better stay here and not move to Russia.  

> Quite hi-tech, don't you think.

 Stuff made for military was good in soviet times too. Stuff for civilians was mostly crap. And people almost idolized imported goods.

----------


## mishau_

> but your government really hates our country.

 I think it is mutual and it has little connection to the commie/cappie facet.

----------


## Ramil

Маразм крепчает  05.10.2011, 13:19:44      *Жириновский пообещал посадить 10 тысяч чиновников* Версия для печати | PDA/КПК          Владимир Жириновский. Фото пресс-службы ЛДПР      
Лидер ЛДПР Владимир Жириновский пообещал посадить руководителя "Справедливой России" Сергея Миронова, бывшего мэра Москвы Юрия Лужкова и еще около 10 тысяч политических деятелей и чиновников. Выступая на заседании Госдумы 5 октября, он заявил, что аресты начнутся на следующий день после выборов президента РФ, сообщает РИА Новости."Вы еще не знаете, кто станет президентом. Большой сюрприз будет. Аресты начнем в понедельник, 5 марта, в 10:00. Десять тысяч чиновников в списке готовы, я их подписал уже", - заверил Жириновский. "Последний Новый год вы на свободе. Я вам устрою 8 марта", - пригрозил он. Ранее Жириновский заявлял о намерении баллотироваться в президенты.
Помимо Миронова и Лужкова, в список Жириновского попали Валерий Гартунг и Елена Мизулина из "Справедливой России" и "все остальные" (кто имеется в виду, неясно). По словам лидера ЛДПР, он собирается отправить за решетку ряд губернаторов и членов правительства, а также "предателей-перебежчиков" из его партии. Есть в списке и "чуть-чуть" членов "Единой России". Фамилий он не назвал.
В своем выступлении Жириновский обратился к спикеру Госдумы Борису Грызлову с просьбой о защите от судебного преследования со стороны Миронова и Лужкова. "Лужков меня до сих пор в суд таскает, теперь Миронов будет таскать. Вы дотаскаетесь. И Лужков кончит в тюрьме, и Миронов кончит в тюрьме", - пообещал лидер ЛДПР.
Миронов 21 сентября подал в суд на Жириновского за то, что тот в эфире телеканала "Россия" обвинил его в продаже мест в Совете Федерации. Лидер "Справедливой России" потребовал опровержения этой информации. Лужков также требует с Жириновского возмещение морального ущерба за критику на телевидении. 
Отсюда: Lenta.ru: Политика: Жириновский пообещал посадить 10 тысяч чиновников 
Заметьте, "массовые расстрелы" коснутся Единой России лишь чуть-чуть.

----------


## Юрка

Я собираюсь за Справедливую Россию (за эсеров).
Много лет назад я голосовал за либеральную идею: СПС. Но обули конкретно. Либералы оказались монополистами (что странно по определению) и страшно далёкими от народа (в котором полно любви к либеральным и даже анархическим идеям).
Потом голосовал за идею крепкой России: за Единую Россию. Но мне не нравятся морды чиновников, которые в этой партии. Андрон Кончаловский говорил, что не важно что (делать), важно с кем.
Теперь хочу за эсеров. Их идеи приемлемы. Но главное, что люди из СР вызывают симпатию. Думаю, что в Питере они наберут около 30%. Все мои знакомые за них. 
А на выборах президента буду за Путина.

----------


## Alen

Боже, неужели до сих пор остались те, кто собираются голосовать за едро??

----------


## BappaBa

> Боже, неужели до сих пор остались те, кто собираются голосовать за едро??

 лол Вокруг посмотри, родителей поспрашивай.

----------


## Юрка

> Боже, неужели до сих пор остались те, кто собираются голосовать за едро??

 Слава богу, что да. Консерватизм в здоровом обществе должен составлять 80%, иначе всё пойдёт в разнос. Всякие революционеры и реформаторы доведут до ручки, если их будет много.
Вчера вечером видел, как у нас на лестнице молодёжь сидела на ступеньках и обсуждала, за кого голосовать. Девушка агитировала парня за Единую Россию, а парень пытался отбрыкиваться. Но девушка была энергичнее.  :: 
Если бы не СР, я бы тоже голосовал за ЕР.

----------


## Ramil

Не знаю, насчёт 80%. То, что вижу я, то что я слышу от коллег, знакомых и друзей (причём, не только в Москве) вызывает у меня сомнение о публикуемых рейтингах ЕР. Словосочетание "Единая Россия" вызывает даже не равнодушие, а прям-таки ненависть или омерзение.
Консерватизм в здоровом обществе должен составлять 80%, я согласен. Но, только, если общество здорово, и консерватизм этот здоровый. Что Путин, что ЕР свои кредиты доверия давно исчерпали. 
Что же касается СР, то, мне кажется, это такой нарост, который ЕдРо специально отрастило для тех, кто побрезгует голосовать за них напрямую.

----------


## Юрка

> Не знаю, насчёт 80%. То, что вижу я, то что я слышу от коллег, знакомых и друзей (причём, не только в Москве) вызывает у меня сомнение о публикуемых рейтингах ЕР.

 1) Рейтинги исказить сложно, так как работают разные агентства, и заисимые и независимые. Кроме того экзит пулы проводят тоже не только офицальные агентства.
2) Когда я говорил про 80%, я имел в виду не рейтинг ЕР, а количество консерваторов.  

> Словосочетание "Единая Россия" вызывает даже не равнодушие, а прям-таки ненависть. Что Путин, что ЕР свои кредиты доверия у населения давно исчерпали.

 Они исчерпают кредит, когда в обществе будет существовать стоящая идея, а Путин с ЕР её будут упрямо отвергать. Пока такого не наблюдается. Все стоящие идеи так или иначе реализуются. Так что кроме ненависти антипутинским слоям предложить нечего.  

> Что же касается СР, то, мне кажется, это такой нарост, который ЕдРо специально отрастило для тех, кто побрезгует голосовать за них напрямую.

 Я в курсе, что архитектурой политических партий занимается Кремль. Меня это мало заботит. Если бы я был президентом, я сам сделал бы то же самое (создал бы приличную партию за справедливость).

----------


## Ramil

Насчёт рейтингов - думаю, что наоборот - их искажение давно стало высокооплачиваемой профессией.
Насчёт "стоящей идеи" в обществе - это вообще смешно. Её никогда не существовало и существовать не будет. Причём, не только у нас. Все идеи в общество навязываются горсткой людей. Народ же руководствуется лишь тремя движущими силами - жрать, трахаться и доминировать, это в нас ещё от животных осталось и никуда не денется. Можно маскировать всё это под что-то другое, но в фундаменте всё равно будут лишь эти три стимула.

----------


## Юрка

> Словосочетание "Единая Россия" вызывает даже не равнодушие, а прям-таки ненависть или омерзение.

 Это потому что взятки и коррупция люди связывают с Единой Россией?
Я год назад менял паспорт (45 лет). Паспортиска в ЖЭКе очень хотела взятку. Я не дал, а пошёл по официальному пути и заплатил штраф 2500 государству, лишь бы не этой роже в окошке. Когда дал ей бумажку об уплате она с досадой сказала, что у меня видимо много лишних денег. 
И вот не вижу я связи между этой рожей и Единой Россией. Эта рожа в окне - это народ (кто что охраняет, тот то и ворует). А ЕР можно лишь обвинить в излишнем либерализме, что не расстреливают за взятки (а Лампада почему-то считает, что наоборот, Путин закручивает гайки).

----------


## Юрка

> Насчёт рейтингов - думаю, что наоборот - их искажение давно стало высокооплачиваемой профессией.

 Кажется, сами оппозицинонные партии могут проводит экзит-пулы.
Но и интуиции хватает, чтобы согласится с этой статистикой. Если конечно общаться не только с самой подвижной и подверженной моде прослойкой. Есть деревни, бабушки, работяги, солдаты, милиция и т.д. Лично я так и ощущаю общество. Протестующие и несогласные - это фрики, а не массовое явление.  

> Насчёт "стоящей идеи" в обществе - это вообще смешно. Её никогда не существовало и существовать не будет.

 Идеи справедливости в России не существовало?
А идеи государственности?
А идеи западничества?  

> Народ же руководствуется лишь тремя движущими силами - жрать, трахаться и доминировать

 Зачем же люди ходят в театр, работают в хосписе, кормят птиц зимой?

----------


## Ramil

А не приходило в голову, что начинать надо сверху? Когда зам-министра будет видеть, что министр взяток не берёт, то и он перестанет брать, за ними - руководители ведомств, и т. д. Утопично, наверное. Но паспортистка в ЖЭКе берёт, потому что берёт её начальник, а начальник берёт, потому что берёт начальник выше и т. д. Единая Россия в этом виновата лишь по одной причине - они обозвались партией власти и взяли на себя ответственность за всё, что происходит в стране. Назвался груздем - полезай в кузов. Никто за язык не тянул. Я не верил и не верю сейчас в то, что конституционное большинство в Думе они получили честно. Но раз так случилось - будьте любезны, сделайте так, чтобы паспортистки взяток не брали. Не сделали, потому что сами берут. Потому и виноваты. Была бы в правительстве коалиция, ещё можно было бы рассуждать о том, что, якобы одни суют палки в колёса другим, а сейчас - нет. А раз руководителем этой партии они сами назвали Путина, то и он, стало быть, несёт за это ответственность. Говорю же - никто за язык не тянул. Взялись управлять страной - а выходит херово. Вот силюсь я представить, что бы было, если бы не было этого бума нефтяных цен в начале 2000-х. В какой бы жопе мы сидели тогда?

----------


## Ramil

> Кажется, сами оппозицинонные партии могут проводит экзит-пулы.

 Ага, и они никогда не совпадают с официально объявленными результатами.   

> Есть деревни, бабушки, работяги, солдаты, милиция и т.д.

 Бабушки традиционно голосуют за коммунистов. Кроме того этот "миф" про деревни пора уже развенчивать. Городского населения в России больше, чем сельского. Больше 50% точно.   

> Идеи справедливости в России не существовало?
> А идеи государственности?
> А идеи западничества?

 Идей существовало великое множество, но ни одна из них не была народной. Если разобраться, то все эти идеи "пиарила" рефлексирующая интеллигенция, которая была очень далека от народа.   

> Зачем же люди ходят в театр, работают в хосписе, кормят птиц зимой?

 Кто зачем. В основном, для получения удовлетворения от мысли, что "я лучше других", "я не как они", "я не быдло", и т. д.

----------


## Юрка

> Единая Россия в этом виновата лишь по одной причине - они обозвались партией власти и взяли на себя ответственность за всё, что происходит в стране.... Но раз так случилось - будьте любезны, сделайте так, чтобы паспортистки взяток не брали.

 А детей воспитывать тоже Кремль должен или всё же родители?
Вопрос брать или не брать (пить или пить, бить или не бить) - это вопрос воспитания, а не политической воли. Я не беру и не даю потому что так воспитали, а не потому что Путин запретил.
То что ты проповедуешь - это снятие с себя ответственности (о чём ты честно и предупредил в подписи  :: ).  

> Вот силюсь я представить, что бы было, если бы не было этого бума нефтяных цен в начале 2000-х. В какой бы жопе мы сидели тогда?

 Вы - это кто? Трейдеры? Нам беды трейдеров по барабану. Народ как сажал картошку, так и сажал бы. Как ходил на работу, так и ходил бы.

----------


## Юрка

> Кто зачем. В основном, для получения удовлетворения от мысли, что "я лучше других", "я не как они", "я не быдло", и т. д.

 Ты как буд-то отрицаешь существование скромных людей. Трудная задачка.  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Ты как буд-то отрицаешь существование скромных людей. Трудная задачка.

 Отрицаю. Скромность - химера. В основном, это сублимация на тему отсутствия одного из трёх (жрать, трахаться и доминировать) темой "зато я скромный".

----------


## Ramil

> А детей воспитывать тоже Кремль должен или всё же родители?
> Вопрос брать или не брать (пить или пить, бить или не бить) - это вопрос воспитания, а не политической воли. Я не беру и не даю потому что так воспитали, а не потому что Путин запретил.
> То что ты проповедуешь - это снятие с себя ответственности (о чём ты честно и предупредил в подписи

 Следуя твоей логике, если ворует - пусть ворует, раз его так родители плохо воспитали. Сказано "не убий", "не укради", однако, воруют и убивают. И задача государства с этим бороться. Во всяком случае искоренять коррупцию среди гос. служащих. Тебя послушать - так ЕдРа вообще России ничего не должна.
Впрочем, с решением вопроса о ювенальной юстиции в России, думаю, воспитывать детей, по логике, тоже должна ЕдРа и Путин.    

> Вы - это кто? Трейдеры? Нам беды трейдеров по барабану. Народ как сажал картошку, так и сажал бы. Как ходил на работу, так и ходил бы.

 Прости, можешь не отвечать, конечно, ты вот кем работаешь? Ты так уверен, что твоё рабочее место или твой бизнес были бы возможны без этих пресловутых "трейдеров"? Насчёт картошки - предел мечтаний, конечно. Вся страна будет жить натуральным хозяйством и процветать с бартерной экономикой.
Теперь же, с выходом в ВТО, нам станет жить ещё лучше, ещё веселее. По просьбе европейских "друзей" мы поднимем внутренние цены на энергоносители (бензин, электроэнергия) до мировых рыночных цен, снизим дотации в сельское хозяйство на 2/3, опустим заградительные таможенные пошлины (это безусловно повысит конкурентоспособность нашей промышленности). В целом - нас ждёт сплошное процветание.

----------


## Юрка

> Сказано "не убий", "не укради", однако, воруют и убивают. И задача государства с этим бороться.

 Почему борьба с грехом и злом - это задача одного государства? Это наша общая задача. Зло нужно победить внутри себя (это христианская идея). Блин, забыл, что ты отрицаешь существование любых идей...  ::   

> Тебя послушать - так ЕдРа вообще России ничего не должна.

 У тебя какое-то религиозное понятие о власти. Как буд-то это некая высшая сила, от кторой должна исходить благодать, чудеса и пр. Любая власть - это коллектив обычных смертных, который столкнётся с огромной инертной страной. Эту страну нужно преобразовать, в частности сменить стереотипы поведения на более приличные и конкурентноспособные, тогда наступит счастье. Представляешь себе масштаб задачи?  

> Прости, можешь не отвечать, конечно, ты вот кем работаешь? Ты так уверен, что твоё рабочее место или твой бизнес были бы возможны без этих пресловутых "трейдеров"?

 У меня инженерная работа. Может я и потерял бы свою нишу (так как у меня заказы в основном от небедных людей). Но стране было бы по барабану. Если деньги от торговли нефтью и есть где-то, то до народа они не сильно доходят. Ты же сам говоришь, что ЕР допустила воровство. Вот всё и украли. Так что как сажали картошку, так и будем сажать, ещё сотни лет. И в этом наша сила и залог моральной чистоты.  ::   

> ПТеперь же, с выходом в ВТО, нам станет жить ещё лучше, ещё веселее. По просьбе европейских "друзей" мы поднимем внутренние цены на энергоносители (бензин, электроэнергия) до мировых рыночных цен, снизим дотации в сельское хозяйство на 2/3

 Мне кажется, что особо беспокоится не о чем. Дело в том, что наши монополисты обо всём побеспокоились и у нас цены на основные ресурсы уже на уровне мировых, а иногда и выше. 
А основная проблема в сельском хозяйстве не связана с дотациями. Там другие проблемы: захват земель рейдерами, разрешительная система управления (на всё нужно получить разрешение), отсутствие конкуренции в торговле (поэтому низкие закупочные цены) и т.д. При таких условиях дотации государства не могут быть эффективными и плакать о их сокращении смысла нет.

----------


## Ramil

> Почему борьба с грехом и злом - это задача одного государства? Это наша общая задача. Зло нужно победить внутри себя (это христианская идея). Блин, забыл, что ты отрицаешь существование любых идей...

 Прям, сейчас слезу пущу. "Наша общая задача" - хорошо сказано. Христос то же говорил 2000 лет назад. А воз и ныне там. Дело не в том, что сами люди должны снять с себя всякую ответственность, дело в том, что этого тем более не должна делать власть. Задача государства - борьба, если не с грехом, то с преступностью. Государство - это населённая территория, где действует, повторяю, действует, один закон. И именно задача государства - соблюдение этого закона обеспечивать.    

> У тебя какое-то религиозное понятие о власти. Как буд-то это некая высшая сила, от кторой должна исходить благодать, чудеса и пр. Любая власть - это коллектив обычных смертных, который столкнётся с огромной инертной страной. Эту страну нужно преобразовать, в частности сменить стереотипы поведения на более приличные и конкурентноспособные, тогда наступит счастье. Представляешь себе масштаб задачи?

 Представляю. Но проблема в том, что я не верю в способность Путина и Единой России эти преобразования осуществить. Эта страна стала инертной отчасти и благодаря им тоже. Опять же, сейчас расплачусь от жалости к несчастным единороссам и лично Путину. Как же им, бедным, тяжело жить! Власть - это не горстка раздолбаев, которая не знает, что и как делать дальше. Власть (если это власть, а не диктатура) имеет цель, программу по достижению этой цели, где говорится, какими средствами и в какие сроки этой цели нужно достичь. За выполнение этой программы власть несёт ответственность по общественному договору. Во всяком случае, это должна делать нормальная власть, а не шайка бездарей (если не сказать жестче - преступников), набивающих лишь собственный карман. Прошло 12 лет - это достаточный срок, чтобы хоть что-то с них спросить, не считаешь?   

> У меня инженерная работа. Может я и потерял бы свою нишу (так как у меня заказы в основном от небедных людей). Но стране было бы по барабану. Если деньги от торговли нефтью и есть где-то, то до народа они не сильно доходят. Ты же сам говоришь, что ЕР допустила воровство. Вот всё и украли. Так что как сажали картошку, так и будем сажать, ещё сотни лет. И в этом наша сила и залог моральной чистоты.

 Зашибись! ЕР допустила воровство (есть, правда, мнение, что это она всё и украла), но пусть. Так вот этой "стабильности" хотят люди? Иметь возможность и дальше стабильно выращивать картошку, а те сверху пусть дальше воруют? Нечего сказать, хороша стабильность - когда всё по барабану.    

> А основная проблема в сельском хозяйстве не связана с дотациями. Там другие проблемы: захват земель рейдерами, разрешительная система управления (на всё нужно получить разрешение), отсутствие конкуренции в торговле (поэтому низкие закупочные цены) и т.д. При таких условиях дотации государства не могут быть эффективными и плакать о их сокращении смысла нет.

 СПАСИБОПУТИНУЗАЭТО!
СЛАВАЕДИНОЙРОССИИ!

----------


## BappaBa

> А не приходило в голову, что начинать надо сверху? Когда зам-министра будет видеть, что министр взяток не берёт, то и он перестанет брать, за ними - руководители ведомств, и т. д. Утопично, наверное. Но паспортистка в ЖЭКе берёт, потому что берёт её начальник, а начальник берёт, потому что берёт начальник выше и т. д.

 Ты это серьезно? Обычно только в умах либералов всё так просто решается. СтОит Путину перестать брать взятки, глядя на него все министры завяжут, и дальше цепная реакция до паспортистки? =)

----------


## Ramil

> Ты это серьезно? Обычно только в умах либералов всё так просто решается. СтОит Путину перестать брать взятки, глядя на него все министры завяжут, и дальше цепная реакция до паспортистки? =)

 Да, я серьёзно. Нет, Путину не стоит. Но пока берут наверху, внизу брать не перестанут. Это закон природы такой. Борьба с коррупцией (если это борьба, а не видимость борьбы) возможна только тогда, когда тот, кто борется - сам не коррупционер. Иначе всё тщетно.

----------


## Юрка

> Задача государства - борьба, если не с грехом, то с преступностью. Государство - это населённая территория, где действует, повторяю, действует, один закон. И именно задача государства - соблюдение этого закона обеспечивать.

 Пойди обеспечь, когда воруют почти все.
Победить коррупцию можно лет за 20-30, если подойти к этой проблеме, как к нравственной. Школа, семья, церковь. Одними посадками это не решить.
Это у мусульман эмир - это и глава государства и духовный лидер. У нас это разделено. Поэтому с глав государства спрашивать за нравственное состояние общества у нас не принято.  

> Во всяком случае, это должна делать нормальная власть, а не шайка бездарей (если не сказать жестче - преступников), набивающих лишь собственный карман. Прошло 12 лет - это достаточный срок, чтобы хоть что-то с них спросить, не считаешь?

 Что ты можешь им предъявить? Одноэтажные дома строят, связь 4G развивают, оборону крепят, природные ресурсы налогами обложили, коррупционеров ловят. Что они ещё они должны? 
Но для начала, покажи мне хоть одно частное предприятие с идеальным управлением, где подчинённые довольны начальством? Ты создал такое? Я таких не видел. У нас в России тупизна начинается уже на этом низком уровне. Почему же мы (низы), не достигнув идеала на своём микроуровне (где распоряжаемся мы и никто другой), требуем идеала на макроуровне? Что даёт нам право спрашивать с других, раньше чем с себя?

----------


## Ramil

Юрка, вот в чём мы с тобой расходимся, ты считаешь, что: 
>У нас в России тупизна начинается уже на этом низком уровне. Почему же мы (низы), не достигнув идеала на своём микроуровне (где распоряжаемся мы и никто другой), требуем идеала на макроуровне? Что даёт нам право спрашивать с других, раньше чем с себя? 
Хорошо, я вот спрашиваю с себя и блюду, так сказать, нравственные законы. Но вот, сцуко, мой сосед - вор и взяточник. А другой сосед налоги не платит. Что делать? Предполагая, что я живу в государстве, а не в цирке, я обращаюсь к государству, к власти - решите этот вопрос. Что происходит? Правильно, государство шлёт меня на йух (это в лучшем случае).
У меня остаётся три варианта: 1) забить и не обращать внимания, 2) замочить своих соседей, 3) сменить власть. 
Нравственность, духовность... ага, я поверил. 
Одними посадками вопрос не решить, я согласен, ещё и показательные процессы и расстрелы в комплекте понадобятся.

----------


## Юрка

> Хорошо, я вот спрашиваю с себя и блюду, так сказать, нравственные законы. Но вот, сцуко, мой сосед - вор и взяточник. А другой сосед налоги не платит. Что делать? Предполагая, что я живу в государстве, а не в цирке, я обращаюсь к государству, к власти - решите этот вопрос.

 Вооот, мы подошли к психологическим причинам коррупции. Я думаю, что люди дают взятки потому что стараютя обойти друг друга. Это такие крысиные бега. Он обошёл меня не по правилам, и я освобождаю себя от моральной ответственности и тоже решаю свои вопросы наиболее эффетивным образом, а не по правилам.
Получается, что ненависть к власти - это на самом деле желание получить эту власть в союзники в своих крысиных бегах.
В общем, налицо моральная, а не политическая проблема. 
Думаю, это происходит потому что наш бизнес пока основан на дележе советской материальной базы, а не на собственной базе. Людям пока гордится нечем, кроме сумм прибыли.

----------


## Ramil

Дело в том, что если блюсти моральные нормы при том, что твои конкуренты жульничают - это гарантированное фиаско.
Тут уж либо все соблюдают правила, либо никто. Предложишь одеть рубище и пойти "в норот"?

----------


## Юрка

> Дело в том, что если блюсти моральные нормы при том, что твои конкуренты жульничают - это гарантированное фиаско.
> Тут уж либо все соблюдают правила, либо никто. Предложишь одеть рубище и пойти "в норот"?

 Я слышал, что Икея не идёт на компромиссы с совестью и не строит магазины, если с них требуют дать. Правда?
И в моём маленьком бизнесе тоже всё так построено, что давать никому не нужно.
Думаю, что когда предприниматель создаёт дело сам, то он гордится самим делом и его чистотой. А когда он просто скупает что-то (акции, объекты), то тогда конечно приходится платить и делиться. Но это изначально неправильный капитализм, в котором сам капиталист не чувствует себя творцом.

----------


## Ramil

Икея большая, она может и пободаться и не строить. У неё есть сбытовая сеть на весь остальной мир.  Опыт же моих друзей, пытающихся заниматься бизнесом здесь, да и мой собственный опыт, говорят о том, что здесь лучше ничем не владеть и никаких дел не вести. Сейчас я - наёмный работник и, если что, делаю ручкой и отваливаю. Что же касается твоего бизнеса - рад за тебя, если тебе, таки, удалось сделать так, что давать никому не надо. Видимо, бизнес не крупный и особого интереса не представляет. К сожалению, не во всех сферах можно так удачно устроиться. По-прежнему остаюсь при своём мнении - пример нравственности и морали власть должна подавать сама. Ведь предполагается, что правят лучшие из нас, не так ли?  ::  Смешно и грустно одновременно -- пусть это стереотип, но его нельзя просто так вышибить из сознания людей.

----------


## Юрка

> пример нравственности и морали власть должна подавать сама.

 В этом вопросе проще верующим. Они знают, что на страшном суде на начальника сослаться не удастся, а ответ держать придётся за свои дела лично.  

> Ведь предполагается, что правят лучшие из нас, не так ли?

 Сейчас сделаю открытие, но правим мы все. Каждый на своём месте, на своём уровне. Я два года назад бегал по больницам, пытался получить для одного человека лечение. И понял, что на входе правит охранник, в кабинете правит врач, в регистратуре регистраторша, на телефоне диспетчер и т.д.

----------


## Lampada



----------


## Ramil

> В этом вопросе проще верующим. Они знают, что на страшном суде на начальника сослаться не удастся, а ответ держать придётся за свои дела лично.

 Тебя послушать, так все верующие - агнцы, чистые души. Люди верили в бога и грешили, каялись и опять грешили. Нет, это не выход. Без палки, всё-таки, не получится.   

> Сейчас сделаю открытие, но правим мы все. Каждый на своём месте, на своём уровне. Я два года назад бегал по больницам, пытался получить для одного человека лечение. И понял, что на входе правит охранник, в кабинете правит врач, в регистратуре регистраторша, на телефоне диспетчер и т.д.

 И как бы изменилось "правление" всех этих людей, будь у тебя ксива-вездеход или предлагай ты деньги? Это не правление, это иллюзия правления. Правит охранник, но только до тех пор, пока его "правление" не помешает начальнику охраны.

----------


## Crocodile

> Получается, что ненависть к власти - это на самом деле желание получить эту власть в союзники в своих крысиных бегах.

 Ого! Респект! Однако, что есть власть? Ведь она ничего не производит, верно? В сухом остатке, она силой берёт у одного и даёт другому (и/или забирает себе). А чем она это обосновывает? В общем случае - ничем. Так захотелось. В правовом обществе - законом, который она сама же и придумывает. Но, допустим, даже если и есть честное разделение (исполнительная / законодательная / судебная) - тогда законы принимаются на основании конкурирующих интересов разных групп общества. А дальше, в зале суда, вообще начинается полное шаманство. Ведь и там конкуренция и попытки проинтерпретировать закон в своих интересах. А на закуску - судебные приставы. Их ещё надо заставить привести решение суда в исполнение.  
Что имеем с гуся? Как только происходит конфликт интересов, на каждом шагу - в самом лучшем случае конкуренция, попытка обойти других (по твоей терминологии - "крысиные бега"). А в худшем - "на входе правит охранник, в кабинете правит врач, в регистратуре регистраторша, на телефоне диспетчер и т.д."  
Вывод: не имеет смысла искать психологическую подоплёку коррупции. Она была, есть и будет. Вопрос лишь в масштабах. Даже в стране развитого социализма очень многое делалось через знакомства. Тоже ведь форма коррупции, верно? Почему же это так не шокирует? Привыкли, вестимо. 
А вот уровень коррупции, как показывает практика, очень даже поддаётся контролю. Как? А вот это уже совсем другая сказка, которую я расскажу тебе завтра вечером, как только открою свой волшебный зонтик.  ::

----------


## BappaBa

> 

 Сама в Word-e набрала?

----------


## Юрка

> Дело в том, что если блюсти моральные нормы при том, что твои конкуренты жульничают - это гарантированное фиаско.
> Тут уж либо все соблюдают правила, либо никто. Предложишь одеть рубище и пойти "в норот"?

 Думаю, что ты не прав. 
1) В коммерции тоже всё зависит от личного выбора и аморалка не явяется объективной необходимостью.
2) Аморалка в коммерции чревата крахом. 
Возьмём низшее звено: менеджеры. У меня клиенты просили откат всего раза три и я отказал. В итоге у меня были отличные клиенты, не испорченные ни демпингом, ни взятками. Но я видел кучу менеджеров, желавших получить объёмы сразу. Они предлагали всем в первом же телефонном разговоре цены на уровне демпинга или откат. А я всё равно был на первом месте по объёмам и по прибыли. Менеджеры-откатчики объясняли это везением. А я думаю, что они просто своей тактикой собрали вокруг себя всё дерьмо, а мне достались приличные люди - вот и разгадка. 
Один раз мой начальник сорвал мне большую сделку (на 250 000 евро), предложив клиенту откат. Я вышел на эту фирму просто через интернет. Предложил работать. Они приехали из Северстали в Питер на переговоры, а мой начальник захотел погреть руки на наличке (выбить откат и часть взять себе) и стал рулить. В итоге мы попали в чёрный список. Потом этому начальнику президент компании предложил уволиться. 
Другой пример. Другой начальник. Ему дали зарплату 10% от прибыли отдела. И потребовали роста продаж. А он бездарь. Нашёл выход: стал всем подряд предлагать откаты и низкие цены, даже тем, с кем мы уже работали на нормальных условиях. В итоге испортил клиентов, запорол планы, пришлось ему уволиться. 
В общем, разговоры о невыгодности морали - это для торопыжек и не очень способных людей, у которых нет другого выхода, как прогибаться. Для способных есть альтернатива: прогибать этот рынок под себя.

----------


## Ramil

> Сама в Word-e набрала?

 Не, это реально на съезде ЕдРы так одобряли кандидатуру Путина в президенты. Потом пришло разъяснение, что нежелающие голосовать за Путина должны были зачеркнуть его фамилию. В общем-то, смысла большого в этом "тайном" голосовании и так не было, ЕдРо - такое ЕдРо, в том смысле, что и так всё было понятно. Как сказал какой-то единоросс - дураков голосовать "против" нет.

----------


## Ramil

> В общем, разговоры о невыгодности морали - это для торопыжек и не очень способных людей, у которых нет другого выхода, как прогибаться. Для способных есть альтернатива: прогибать этот рынок под себя.

 Я говорил не про клиентов и откаты, а про людей в погонах, которые и на голом столбе найдут 25 поводов для того, чтобы тебя закрыть. Когда у тебя купи-продай контора с арендованным офисом тремя компьютерами, то ты мало кого будешь интересовать (если, конечно, у тебя не стиральная машинка и не филиал РосОбналПрома). А когда у тебя есть то, что можно отнять и/или большие обороты, то к тебе внаглую приходят "товарищи" и предлагают поделиться. Причём, зачастую, те, кто должен тебя от таких попыток защищать. Разумеется, можно пойти на принцип и не платить... можно, но это значит, что работать ты не будешь. 
Собственно, система откатов, как таковых, к коррупции относится лишь отчасти, так как это просто стиль деловых взаимоотношений между двумя частными лавочками. Я же говорю о взаимоотношениях бизнеса и государства.

----------


## Юрка

> Собственно, система откатов, как таковых, к коррупции относится лишь отчасти, так как это просто стиль деловых взаимоотношений между двумя частными лавочками. Я же говорю о взаимоотношениях бизнеса и государства.

 Короче, ты создавал эту систему взяток и откатов только для бизнеса, а она расползлась и на государство и поэтому теперь негде искать справедливость. В этом и есть суть твоих претензий к ЕР? 
Ну, на это могу сказать следующее:
- Говоно имеет тенденцию к расползанию. Поэтому откаты и взятки не удержались в рамках "стиля деловых взаимоотношений" между двумя лавочками.
- Значит, идея справедливости всё-таки существует и в твоей голове.

----------


## Ramil

Я создавал систему взяток и откатов?  ::  
Всё-таки не пойму я тебя, то есть, по-твоему, с взяточничеством и коррупцией действующая власть бороться не должна? 
Очень напоминает риторику Валерии Ильиничны - идеи у нас хорошие, а вот народ - говно. Не понимает!
Разве система взяток и откатов пришла в бизнес не из системы гос. управления? 
Вместо того, чтобы стараться пресекать подобные явления, текущая власть это чуть-ли не поощряет. Во всяком случае, личным примером показывает подданным, как следует вести дела.

----------


## Юрка

> Я создавал систему взяток и откатов?

 Да, судя по всему это был ты.  ::  И ещё несколько подельников: молодые современные ребята, притащившие в бизнес свои конкретные пацанские понятия о том, как дела делаются.  

> Всё-таки не пойму я тебя, то есть, по-твоему, с взяточничеством и коррупцией действующая власть бороться не должна?

 А я тебя не пойму. Она же борется и по телевизору каждый день показывает. Не смотришь, что ли?  

> Очень напоминает риторику Валерии Ильиничны - идеи у нас хорошие, а вот народ - говно.

 Народ у нас действительно говно. Безгрешен только всевышний. Большевики приучили людей делать из народа некий культ, а зря.  

> Разве система взяток и откатов пришла в бизнес не из системы гос. управления?

 Нет. Она пришла из народных мозгов. В народе это называется "уметь жить".

----------


## Lampada

> ...Собственно, система откатов, как таковых, к коррупции относится лишь отчасти, так как это просто стиль деловых взаимоотношений между двумя частными лавочками. Я же говорю о взаимоотношениях бизнеса и государства.

 Интересно, что создалась новая идиома "откат". Довольно близко к английскому "kickback".

----------


## Ramil

> Да, судя по всему это был ты.  И ещё несколько подельников: молодые современные ребята, притащившие в бизнес свои конкретные пацанские понятия о том, как дела делаются.

 Ну да, правда как-то забывается, что эти молодые, современные ребята почти все - бывшие комсомольские вожаки, пригретые старшими товарищами из КПСС.   

> А я тебя не пойму. Она же борется и по телевизору каждый день показывает. Не смотришь, что ли?

 Нет, не смотрю. А результаты борьбы без телевизора и не разглядеть, по всей видимости. Без телевизора никакой борьбы не видно.   

> Народ у нас действительно говно. Безгрешен только всевышний. Большевики приучили людей делать из народа некий культ, а зря.

 Прекрасные слова! Я так понимаю, себя и своих близких с народом ты не ассоциируешь?   

> Нет. Она пришла из народных мозгов. В народе это называется "уметь жить".

 Эта идиома родом из конца 70-х - начала 80-х - времён развитого социализма, где бизнес, как таковой, назывался спекуляцией и карался уголовным кодексом. Но взятки давали и брали и тогда, и раньше, задолго до большевиков и даже до присоединения Сибири.

----------


## nulle

http://www.ir.lv/upload/image_file/n...jpg?1323005364
(citizens of Russia living in Latvia stand in queue to vote in Duma elections)

----------


## Lampada

Ъ-FM - "У нас будет опять лишенный связи с народом парламент, а народ будет все дальше презирать власть"    "Коммерсантъ FM", 05.12.2011 // *07:15*  ВЕРСИЯ ДЛЯ ПЕЧАТИ                                 "У нас будет опять лишенный связи с народом парламент, а народ будет все дальше презирать власть"     
Фото:                Дмитрий Лебедев / Коммерсантъ                  
Писатель и журналист Дмитрий Быков, который находится в студии "Коммерсантъ FM", рассказал обозревателям Станиславу Кучеру и Константину Эггерту, какая партия может стать главным противником партии власти в Госдуме.  *С.К.: Вы были сами на выборах?*  
Д.Б.: Да, я все-таки реализовал стратегию, после долгих колебаний. У меня было два варианта: либо бойкотировать выборы вообще, либо испортить бюллетень. Я поступил, как мы решили в движении "Против всех".    *К.Э.: То есть вы испортили бюллетень?*  
Д.Б.: Да. То есть я поставил все галки.   *С.К.: Вы знаете, поскольку ребята не смогли, они пытались цитировать хором… Они начали было цитировать стихотворение, которое только что было написано  — "Спасибо, что бухой"…*  
Д.Б.: Там немного другое название на самом деле, но, тем не менее, если к завтрашнему дню восстановится сайт "Эха", уже это можно будет ранним утром прочесть.   *С.К.: А фрагментарно не хотите ничего сейчас показать?*  
Д.Б.: Я наизусть его, к сожалению, не помню, но там ход заключается в том, что герой вспоминает 80-е годы: "я не любил советского народа", потом получилось так, что я все это люблю. Потом "я не любил кровавых 90-х, братковский черный мрамор на погостах" и так далее. Ему это все не нравилось, получилось так, что он и это полюбил. Дальше он перечислял все, что он не любит в нынешних временах, там в частности:    Я не люблю тупого суперменства,  
Пролезшего на главные места. 
Я не люблю Максимова и Эрнста, 
И Белого, сыгравшего Христа. 
Я не люблю поэта с гражданином, 
И их еженедельное кино. 
Они по слову Путина даны нам, 
Иначе их прикрыли бы давно.    
Ну, и так далее. В общем, массу вещей, которые он не любит, и те, кто за, и те, кто против, и те, кто воздержался. А потом он говорит,  впереди такие перемены, что скоро я и это полюблю.   *С.К.: Дима, а вот вы действительно считаете, что впереди перемены?*  
Д.Б.: По-моему, все совершенно очевидно. Дело в том, что власть всегда имеет два варианта поведения. Первый – это как-то коррелировать с реальностью, как-то с ней соотноситься, второй – это закукливаться в этом своем кремлевском гетто и делать так, как они хотят. Они сейчас, безусловно, "цари горы", они достойно выступили, они наберут 50% и более, но другое дело, что эта гора уже обнесена высоким забором и к жизни страны уже не имеет никакого отношения.   
Соответственно, у нас будет опять лишенный связи с народом парламент, а народ будет все дальше и дальше уходить от власти и жить самостоятельно, презирая ее глубоко и не соотнося себя с ней.   *С.К.: Только что Марат Гельман заявил, что более низкий рейтинг "Единой России" в количестве голосов, которое она набрала по сравнению с выборами 2007 года, и по сравнению с теми прогнозами, которые они сами еще неделю назад делали, то есть они хотели 58%, получили пока 47,4%. Так вот, что это результат сознательной политики тандема, направленный на то, чтобы немножко поделиться этим рейтингом с другими партиями. Вы в это верите?*  
Д.Б.: Нет, я в это не верю, потому что тандем доказал, что он, к сожалению, не зависит от общественного мнения, не интересуется им, и не считает на два хода вперед. И главное, что, с чего бы, собственно говоря, им делиться? Потому что сейчас мы наоборот наблюдаем довольно любопытную историю. Вот интересно, сдаст ли КПРФ второй раз в жизни все свои шансы после 1996 года.     Сегодня КПРФ может стать на какое-то время народной партией. Вопрос в том, сумеет ли она переориентироваться в партию оппозиционную или останется, простите, клоном "Единой России".     *С.К.: Ну, вот, когда мы беседовали с представителем КПРФ сегодня в этой студии, они сказали, что они останутся коммунистами, они не будут менять Зюганова, конечно же, они будут максимально такими же оппозиционными, какими они были. Вот такой был прогноз.*  
Д.Б.: Тут опять-таки надо смотреть, насколько они были оппозиционными. Пока вся их оппозиционность была сугубо теоретической и, грех сказать, довольно демагогической. К сожалению, приходится работать с той оппозицией, которая есть. Я прекрасно понимаю, что путинский режим сегодня очень антисоветский, по сути, он очень противопоставлен советскому. Так вот, народ сказал, что брежневское время, которое они застали, было и свободнее, и в каком-то смысле честнее, как это ни парадоксально. Сумеют ли коммунисты отказаться от всего, что их губило, и стать народной партией — вот это сегодня последнее для них испытание. Если не сумеют, КПРФ можно забыть.   * К.Э.: Вот, господа, вам для справки, что было в 2007 году. Конечно, у нас сейчас такие флуктуации, перемены, но вот каковы были результаты в 2007 году. "Единая Россия" — почти 45 млн голосов, 64,3%, далее КПРФ — 11,57%, 8 млн голосов, и это тогда означало 57 голосов Госдумы, сейчас в два раза больше показатель коммунистов. ЛДПР — 8,14, 5,5 млн, скажем так, 40 мест, и "Справедливая Россия" — 7,74, 38 мест. *  *Если мы смотрим на вот эти результаты сейчас, мы видим, что как минимум две партии увеличивают свое представительство почти в два раза, это КПРФ и "Справедливая Россия". То есть можно сделать довольно четкий вывод, что есть какая-то часть этого процента голосования от безысходности, это какие-то, может быть, сторонники "Правого дела", "Яблока" пошли проголосовали за эти две партии.  
Но, с другой стороны, очевидно совершенно, растет левый запрос, растет тот элемент в сознании, о котором говорил Дмитрий Быков, это восприятие Путина, Медведева, "Единой России" как партии олигархов, как партии капиталистов, вот бы я так сказал. И это очень интересная тенденция, потому что будет означать, что если эти партии будут развивать свой успех на каком-то промежутке, то если произойдут внеочередные парламентские выборы в результате политического кризиса, у нас будут у руля партии, которые будут поднимать налоги, которые будут соответствующим образом менять законодательство. Довольно много интересного нас ожидает.*   
Д.Б.: Я уверен, что до президентских выборов будет определенная тряска. После них будет сонная, безысходная, безнадежная стабильность, но эта стабильность внешняя, внутренне будет происходить уже упомянутый процесс ухода государства от народа. Государство будет все больше закукливаться, закрываться в своем извращенном, болезненном состоянии.   *С.К.: А в чем это будет проявляться?*   
Д.Б.: Это будет проявляться в том, что на него никто не будет оглядываться идеологически, люди будут выстраивать свою жизнь, откупаясь от него. Коррупция будет чудовищно возрастать. А потом, когда произойдет, я в этом уверен абсолютно, какой-то внешний толчок либо экономического свойства, либо военного, эта власть просто увидит, что ее никто не хочет защищать.    *С.К.: А вот смотрите, какая интересная история. Из сегодняшней, допустим, группы "Гагарин" или "Гражданин поэт", из вашей замечательной команды вы единственный, кто, да, против всех, но как-то проголосовал. При этом у нас в самом начале эфира включался Юрий Шевчук, который сказал, что он сделал свой выбор, проголосовав, он говорит, долго думал с утра и пошел в церковь, поставил свечку за Родину. Вот это было его голосование. Пафосно, но Юра такой, и это правда, он так и сделал. Потом включилась Анастасия Волочкова, которая сказала, что нет, я в этих выборах не участвую, я не хочу иметь ничего общего с этой властью, то есть точка зрения того, что мы отдельно, власть отдельно существует по-прежнему среди большого количества людей, в том числе, у которых есть свои почитатели,  которые идут за ними, соответственно, действуют так же, как они. На ваш взгляд, это верная сегодня гражданская позиция?*  
Д.Б.: Я думаю, что есть в этой ситуации две верные гражданские позиции. Во-первых, бойкотировать выборы, вторая –– испортить бюллетень. Никакой другой гражданской позиции нет, потому что все партии, которые представлены в думе, подчеркиваю, пока клоны "Единой России".   *С.К.: Но вы сами говорите о том, что коммунисты могут резко измениться?*  
Д.Б.: Могут. Именно могут. Если это произойдет, ради бога. Пока ничего к тому, чтобы это происходило, нас не подталкивает, нет никаких шансов, что это на сегодняшний день ими осознанно делается. Тут уже зависит все от нас и от них, смогут ли они вспомнить свое блистательное оппозиционное прошлое до 1917 года. Если не смогут…   *С.К.: Ну или, хотя бы, в 90-е годы.*  
Д.Б.: Или в 90-е годы. Но в 1996 они, конечно, проиграли все. Но посмотрим, как это пойдет. Единственное, что я точно совершенно говорю: здесь были два варианта пристойного поведения. Либо не пойти вовсе, либо пойти и потребовать графу "против всех".   *С.К.: Вам не кажется, что "Единая Россия", повторяю, получила меньше голосов  благодаря тем людям, которые пришли и по совету Леши Навального, например, и не только его, и проголосовали за любую проходную партию кроме "ЕдРа".*   
Д.Б.: Я уже говорил о том, что этот вариант мы должны оценить в течение ближайшего времени. Если из этого что-то проистечет, если эти партии перестанут быть клонами, тогда можно об этом говорить. Пока на сегодняшний день, увы, ничто на это не указывает, и варианты вот этого голосования все равно ведут к одному: безусловно, "Единая Россия" будет считать себя победителем, безусловно, она в ближайшее время будет рулить в Госдуме, просто на эту Госдуму никто не будет обращать внимания.   *К.Э.: Дмитрий, вы знаете, мне кажется, что здесь есть очень большая разница. Я вот хотел тут поиграть в злого следователя, Стас чуть-чуть опередил. Мне кажется, что ваше мышление, мышление ваших коллег по движению "Нах-нах", это, простите, буду резок, это мышление студенческого капустника, а не людей, которые участвуют в политической деятельности. Потому что довольно умные люди, которые занимаются изучением выборов много-много лет, говорят, что подобного рода стратегии а) никогда не работают, и, действительно, бойкоты работают совершенно иначе, как это было в Польше в начале 80-х годов, когда люди собак выгуливали, когда была местная программа "Время" в эфире, это раз. А два –– фактически эти бюллетени либо засчитываются одной из партий, скорее всего, "Единой России", либо они просто не учитываются всеми наблюдателями партий. То есть вы фактически сегодня подарили свой бюллетень кому-то, как минимум. Вам не кажется, что это на самом деле просто катастрофически провал вашей стратегии?*  
Д.Б.: Нет. Никакого катастрофического провала я не вижу, это вам хочется так думать. Во-первых, мы не видим пока еще абсолютно никаких данных по количеству испорченных бюллетеней, эти данные не обнародуются, а, значит, они достаточно серьезны. А во-вторых, понимаете, мне кажется, что лучше подарить этот бюллетень неизвестно кому и выбросить его в никуда, чем подарить его ЛДПР, допустим, или подарить его "Справедливой России" –– абсолютно клоунским образованиям, которые, по-моему, легко манипулируемы. У меня здесь есть совершенно четкое ощущение, что эти выборы нужны не власти и не нам, души мы спасаем таким образом, не более того. Мне брезгливо, скажу вам честно, участвовать в выборах, которые настолько тотально фальсифицированы. Есть два варианта брезгливого участия: можно а) не пойти и б) потребовать графу "против всех", которая сейчас, по-моему, единственно адекватная. Я потребовал графу "против всех", а результаты мы с вами знаем. Результаты будут нарисованы вне зависимости от того, что мы сделаем. Наша стратегия определяется не тем, что будет происходить в Госдуме, а тем как будем вне Госдумы вести себя мы.    *К.Э.: Кстати, Дмитрий, а вот как бы вы с вашим очень креативным сознанием назвали, мы сначала хотели назвать "Ночь пожирателей демократии", потом выяснилось, что запатентовано уже название "пожиратели рекламы", и назвали "Ночь потребителей демократии", а сейчас, благодаря результатам, хочется назвать все-таки "Ночь вершителей демократии". Не придумаете нам?*  
Д.Б.: Знаете, пока мне трудно, у меня вообще с названиями всегда проблемы, их у нас придумывает Васильев. Но я бы назвал это просто "Ночь демократии", потому что, может быть, это единственная ночь, когда высказываются абсолютно все, не важно — пожиратели, потребители, использователи. Важно, что на утро демократии уже не будет.   *С.К.: А на утро ее не будет?*  
Д.Б.: Абсолютно в этом убежден.    *К.Э.: А почему?*  
Д.Б.: Потому что формальная демократия, когда народ как-то выражал свои взгляды, сменилась политикой людей, которые будут рисовать этому народу голоса. Понимаете? Поэтому вот эта ночь — это ночь большой свободы. Голоса еще не подсчитаны, ничего не сказано, а мы можем позволить себе говорить, что идет высокое моральное поражение "Единой России", да, полное. А завтра нам все равно скажут, что она набрала 55 процентов голосов, коммунисты довольствуются 20 процентами, все по-прежнему, все довольны, и Дмитрий Медведев поздравит своих единомышленников.   *К.Э.: Дмитрий, но вы же не можете думать, что моральный фактор в политике не играет роли?*  
Д.Б.: В российской политике он ее не играл никогда. Скажите, пожалуйста, кто в 1975 году всерьез уважал Леонида Ильича? Его воспринимали как такого, как правильно говорит Радзинский, как славного ромали, да? Никогда в России мнение народа никак не влияет на власть. Другой вопрос, что, как только власть дает слабину, мнение народа сносит ее моментально, но пока она продолжает делать вид, что все прекрасно, народ просто живет своей жизнью. Вся российская история, которая, в общем, в 1914 году продемонстрировала нам эту ситуацию, потому что после кратковременного патриотического подъема все презирали власть страшно, и в 1894 году после Ходынки, страшно презирали власть, и в 1861 году после половинчатых реформ страшно презирали, и ничего от этого не менялось. Просто она жила своей жизнью, а они своей.   *С.К.: А это не страшно, когда власть презирают?*  
Д.Б.: Народу ––– да, потому что это его разлагает, растлевает, безусловно, ему кого-нибудь надо уважать. А власти, по-моему, абсолютно плевать на это, потому что у нее альтернатива очень простая: либо она продолжает делать все, как делала, либо, извините, ее сметают.    *К.Э.: Дмитрий, но ведь советская власть рухнула не потому, что нефть стоила восемь баксов, и войска были в Афганистане, выдерживали и не такое раньше. На мой взгляд, можете со мной не согласиться, она погибла, в том числе, и из-за того, что люди вот так воспринимали Леонида Ильича, потому что они видели, ходили сами голосовали, совали этот бюллетень, и потом какой-нибудь слесарь получал 99,5% и был одним, его выбирали одного, то есть выборов не было, и все думали, что так будет продолжаться вечно. Но это был постепенный, медленный отток легитимности от советской власти, и именно это ее, в конце концов, убило.*  
Д.Б.: Послушайте, если бы месте Горбачева, как планировалось, оказался Гришин, и никто не планировал бы и не начал бы реформ, которые выпустили пар, советская власть продолжала бы вырождаться. И более того, я совершенно убежден, что на доске стояла комбинация с неочевидными продолжениями, и даже Горбачев, пока у него не вырвало руль из рук, пытался каким-то образом реформировать советский строй. Я абсолютно убежден, что если бы не начались реформы, причем реформы крайне недальновидные и очень глупые с самого начала, Советский Союз мог продолжать: а) догнивать, б) меняться, в) конвергировать с Западом, как предполагал Сахаров. У него были разные варианты развития. Все началось ровно потому, что началось сверху.    *С.К.: Дмитрий, и все-таки в ближайшее обозримое будущее. Есть две версии, которые излагают политологи, журналисты. Одни говорят, что все, дали поиграть в демократию, теперь опять будут закручивать гайки, другие –– нет, процесс все равно неизбежен, кружка, скорее, наполовину полная, чем наполовину пустая. В частности, "Гражданин поэт" сможет и дальше работать, сочинять стихи жесткие, ироничные, откровенно оппозиционные, собирать еще большие аудитории, выйдет, скорее всего, на каком-нибудь большом канале. Не ждете теперь, что вас теперь на "Первый" пригласят?*  
Д.Б.: Нет, это все совершенно исключено, я абсолютно уверен, что гайки закручиваться будут, но понимаете, как правильно говорил в свое время Борис Кочубей, сжать в руке можно твердую картофелину, гнилую не сожмешь.     Будет нарастание изоляции властей, будет нарастание пропасти между властью и народом, и в конечном итоге мы получим две России: одна кремлевская, другая –– вокруг.

----------


## Ramil

Декабрьское волшебство. Рабочие моменты.
Выборы честные. Инфа 146%!!!111  IMG_05122011_121502.jpg

----------


## Yukionna

да честные..... 
Медведев по телеку так и сказал, что "сам проследит"  за тем чтобы выборы были свободными, а после выборов накажет губернаторов, которые допустили "незаконность" 
Судя по результатам, больше всего достанетcя губернатору алтайского края))

----------


## nulle

In Soviet Russia Putin votes for YOU.

----------


## Lampada

_"Время особое. Синус достигает 2, а голоса - 200%!"_ (Не моё). 
Как можно так опростоволоситься?

----------


## Basil77

> _"Время особое. Синус достигает 2, а голоса - 200%!"_ (Не моё). 
> Как можно так опростоволоситься?

 Да поторопились просто, едре прибавили (уже дополнительно ко всем вбросам на местах), а у остальных отнять забыли. Цифры на скриншотах по всем партиям (кроме Чечни, там я думаю даже голоса никто не считал, у рамзанчика цифры были еще пару месяцев назад заготовлены) выглядят вполне правдоподомными, кроме едровской. Она скорей всего просто вписана губернатором или председателем избиркома соответствующей области. У меня нет ни одного знакомого, кто голосовал бы за едросов, а они однако ж набрали 50%. Вот, говорят, мол бюджетники за них голосуют. Я знаком с зам. начальника милициии (простите, полиции) моего города, так он мне сегодня рассказал что весь их личный состав голосовал в основном за КПРФ из чувства протеста, потому что едра заставляла прикрывать вбросы. 
New joke: 
Churov: Mr. Putin, I have two news for you. One is good, one is bad.
Putin: Start with the bad one.
Churov: CPRF has gained 52% of all the votes
Putin: So what could possibly be the good news?
Churov: United Russia has gained 60%

----------


## Hanna

What's this "In Soviet Russia" thing? I don't get it although I have seen it several times. Please enlighten me! 
Anyway, I read in the paper today about a woman who was an "international election monitor" in Rostov on Donu. 
She said she had been monitoring elections in Kazakhstan, Ukraine and Belarus as well, and that the Russian elections were the worst she had seen - really corrupt. Unfortunately she did not explain why she thought so, it was quite a short article in a lightweight newspaper.  
Sad to hear it anyway.... 
The thing that I think is the most upsetting in Russia is that the government is "in bed" with big business and that they are taking Russian capital and assets out of the country where they no longer benefit regular people. Corruption is disgusting. I wouldn't worry about democracy if Putin was actually fixing the country for it's citizens, but it seems he's fixing it only for big business and educated people in the large cities. That's not good enough, I think. 
Interesting that KPRF is the biggest party on MasterRussian. It would be interesting to hear the motivation for voting for them, other than pure ideology (surely in todays world, ideology is almost dead....?)

----------


## Ramil

> What's this "In Soviet Russia" thing? I don't get it although I have seen it several times. Please enlighten me!

 In Soviet Russia... - Encyclopedia Dramatica

----------


## Lampada

Скопировала с другого форума.  Не знаю реальные ли это фотографии.

----------


## nulle

http://www.latvia.mid.ru/news/ru/11_050.html 
77% for Putin.
But for some reason they do not want to live under his dictatorship.

----------


## Basil77

> Interesting that KPRF is the biggest party on MasterRussian. It would be interesting to hear the motivation for voting for them, other than pure ideology (surely in todays world, ideology is almost dead....?)

 I voted for them and so my wife, my mom and my sister (they don't care much about politics and asked me for wich party they should vote). The main reason is this:   

> Депутаты Госдумы РФ на заседании в пятницу, 14 ноября, в первом чтении  одобрили поправки в Конституцию РФ, предложенные президентом Дмитрием  Медведевым. Поправки касаются увеличения сроков полномочий президента и  Государственной думы РФ - до 6 и 5 лет соответственно. В настоящее время  срок работы главы государства и нижней палаты российского парламента  составляет 4 года.  За принятие поправок проголосовали 388 депутатов, отказались одобрить  предложения по продлению президентского срока - 58. Противниками  инициативы Медведева выступают парламентарии от фракции КПРФ, которая  насчитывает 57 депутатов. Для принятия проекта поправок в первом чтении  были необходимы голоса 300 депутатов из 450.

 Lenta.ru: В  
The 58th guy who voted against was from Just Russia party as far as I remember. All the others were from KPRF.

----------


## Basil77

У Mедведева уже совсем видать с головой плохо стало...

----------


## Romik

> I voted for them and so my wife, my mom and my sister (they don't care much about politics and asked me for wich party they should vote). The main reason is this:    Lenta.ru: В  
> The 58th guy who voted against was from Just Russia party as far as I remember. All the others were from KPRF.

 The problem with them could be that they voted so just to opposite the ruling party and if they were in power they would remove all limits for themselves.

----------


## Ramil

> Interesting that KPRF is the biggest party on MasterRussian. It would be interesting to hear the motivation for voting for them, other than pure ideology (surely in todays world, ideology is almost dead....?)

 That's quite simple. As one joke says: "Nowadays, the "against all" option is called KPRF".
KPRF were the only party who had the chances of constituting at least some opposition to ER in the Duma. Casting a vote for anyone else would only spread the support pretty thin, besides, LDPR are clowns and SR are just the same thing as ER (though they try very hard to look this way). Guess who'd left?
People voted not because they shared communist views but because they wanted to vote for someone who is definitely opposed to the 'common enemy'. An enemy of my enemy is my friend.

----------


## Ramil

Election results by regions: Предварительные результаты выборов в Госдуму по регионам

----------


## Ramil

Отчёт одного из наблюдателей: cifidiol: Как все было на самом деле. Избирательный участок №6 г. Москва. Хроника одного дня.

----------


## Yukionna

> У Mедведева уже совсем видать с головой плохо стало...

 
Значит, эта фраза их все таки заедает lol  
Hanna I can write very detiled on this topic. 
Well, a few years ago I didn't care about politics at all. 
now, I was between 2 things:
1) not to go because the elections will be fraud anyway and our vote doesn't change anything
2) to vote no matter what just not to allow my voice to be stolen. and as I don't want others to choose for me, at least to have a full right to complain after the elections.  
 I feel very well the results of medveput's policy and I hate it and how they occupy all the authority in Russia, I'd never vote for them.
Meanwhile we have a few other parties to choose from.
Since party of cheats and thieves will win anyway, it' ll be better at least to support the opposition in order for it to make some at least some fighting in the parleament. 
There are only 2 parties who will certainly go through to the Duma, it's KPFF and LDPR, (there are Yabloko as well, but not long ago there was started a propaganda that it won't clear the needed mark) 
 If the party doesn't clear the mark of 7% it doesn't get any seat in the Duma, and the votes for this party will come to the parties who cleared the mark. So it's better to vote for dependabal parties, if you don't wan't to loose your vote. 
As I've read the programs of all the parties I liked the most Yabloko, then KPRF, even though I didn't like some points. Then basically I haven't seen big differences between the programs of all the parties.
In the end I decided to vote for Yabloko, because KPRF will get to Duma anyway, but Yabloko needs help )
I'm glad that they got even something in St.Petersburg. 
the elections take about 5 minutes it's not hard, so I guess people must go for voting no matter the results. And baycouting elections, it's like bearing when you are being bullyed.

----------


## BappaBa

Свалившие за колбасой негодуютъ!   
В небе Боннер, на земле Хайкин, в воде Шестой флот (с)

----------


## patriot2012

Добрый день! Сторонники честных выборов и неравнодушные форумчане!  
Мы тоже создали сайт burevestnik.org, на котором хотим провести собственное независимое голосование в Госдуму. Будем очень рады, если вы оставите там свой голос! А потом посмотрим, что у нас получилось. Заранее благодарим!

----------


## Ramil



----------


## mishau_



----------


## Pyokva

I would go for the Communist Party, but I sense corruption... Then again every political party has corruption... But I like United Russia's ideology, just not really it's politicians.

----------


## mishau_

> Свалившие за колбасой негодуютъ!

 Странно только, что за колбасой все время сваливают наиболее талантливые и умные, даже как-то несправедливо.

----------


## BappaBa

> Странно только, что за колбасой все время сваливают наиболее талантливые и умные, даже как-то несправедливо.

 *Этостранцы
"Пора валить из этой страны"*

----------


## mishau_

Прощай, Россия, и прости,
я встречу смерть уже в разлуке -
от пули, голода, тоски,
но не от мерзости и скуки. 
*** 
Забавно, что томит меня и мучает
нехватка в нашей жизни эмигрантской
отравного, зловонного, могучего
дыхания империи гигантской.  
(И. Губерман. Иерусалимские гарики, 1992)

----------

